# PdS 2013



## rigger (12. Januar 2013)

So nu gehts wieder los.

Wir wollen am 6.7. für ne woche hin, eigentlich erst nach Les gets aber wir können jetzt eine Chalet für umme in Chatel bekommen und ich hoffe das wir da hin fahren. 

Was ist denn in chatel so im sommer los. Der Mountain Style fällt ja dieses Jahr ja leider aus...


----------



## soso79 (14. Januar 2013)

ja chatel fällt leider aus...hab gehört wegen umbau ect. weiss da einer mehr ?
wir sind wieder in morzine - 06.07 bis 13.07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wir werden dieses Jahr statt nach Saalbach mal nach Morzine fahren. Wir sind das erste mal in Portes du Soleil und suchen noch eine Unterkunft für 5 Leute in Morzine für Anfang Juli. Aus den alten Beiträgen hab ich schon folge Seiten rausgesammelt:

http://www.morzinelets.com/
http://www.homelidays.de/
http://www.morznet.com/
http://www.morzine-avoriaz.com (bzw. http://www.resa-morzine.com )

Die scheinen aber vornehmlich noch im Wintermodus zu sein. Hat einer vielleicht noch zusätzliche Tipps oder konkrete Empfehlungen? Ob es ein Charlet wird oder ein Hotel ist noch nicht entschieden. Als PdS-Neuling bin ich für jeden Rat und Hinweis dankbar.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## soso79 (14. Januar 2013)

über die ersten hab ich letzten jahr und die zweiten dieses gebucht. 
bei homelidays gehts schön per überweisung mit anzahlung ect. morzinelets wollte damals alles im voraus und per kreditkarte (hat ja nicht jeder zur hand)

hier gehts auch noch....http://www.immobilierbaud-morzine.com/


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr und ich kann in den Semesterferien da jobben.


----------



## Horrorhecker (14. Januar 2013)

Wie Chatel fällt aus???
Das wär richtig schade.
Wir werden dann wohl auch wider 2 Wochen in Morzine rumfallen.

Hoffentlich gibt es wieder so ein bomben Wetter wie letztes Jahr!


----------



## rigger (14. Januar 2013)

Ja 6.7. bis 13.7. solls bei uns auch werden...


----------



## nopeiler (14. Januar 2013)

Ja der Mountain Style wird 2013 ausfallen.

http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/
Leider nur auf französisch.


----------



## visualex (14. Januar 2013)

Gerade ist es auch in den News erschienen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/14/kein-chatel-mountain-style-2013/


----------



## fishbone121 (14. Januar 2013)

Nachm Abitur gehts für mich auch hoffentlich nach Châtel, entweder nur für 1-2 Wochen im Campingbus oder doch etwas länger  

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man da n Praktikum oder irgendwas in Richtung MTB machen könnte?


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts den so in chatel aus, ist da tote hose oder kann man da auch rausgehen, wir waren letztes mal in les gets...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Januar 2013)

@rigger
Natürlich kannst du auch in Chatel rausgehen. Aber Morzine bleibt nunmal der Mittelpunkt und die meisten Leute(besonders Worldcup-Fahrer während der Rennen) verbringen dort auch ihren Aufenthalt. Aber wir hatten noch nie das Problem mit dem rausgehen, wir sind in all den Jahren immer Chalet versackt Und das mit dem Mountainstyle hat doch nur den Vorteil, dass es keine Streckensperrungen gibt Man ist doch schließlich zum fahren da
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem im Chalet versacken ist eh günstiger, ich sach nur Bier vom fass!!!!  Die Profis treff ich eh lieber auf der Strecke als im pub. 

das ketzte mal in Pds waren wir ne woche zu früh dran und haben eigentlich nur les gets und morzine gesehen... 
Passt dann ja jetzt eigentlich das wir dann evtl in catel sind.


----------



## jota (16. Januar 2013)

da wir dieses jahr ende august auch in chatel verweilen eine frage,ist der bikepark direkt mit den liften aus chatel zu erreichen?


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub nicht, wir werden dort dann morgends mit dem Auto hinfahren, oder gibt es einen Busshuttle? 

Edit: Es gibt nen kostenlosen Busshuttle nach Pre la Joux!! 

http://info.chatel.com/www-rubrique_2-3083-UK-ETE.html


----------



## jota (16. Januar 2013)

direkt liften geht also nicht ,um in den bikepark zu kommen ist also erstmal shutteln angesagt ?


----------



## Horrorhecker (16. Januar 2013)

jota schrieb:


> direkt liften geht also nicht ,um in den bikepark zu kommen ist also erstmal shutteln angesagt ?



Der Bikepark ist etwas entfernt von der Stadt.

Also ja, erstmal shutteln.

Ich würde dir Morzine empfehlen, da bist du wirklich Zentral in PDS, nur Champery und Morgins sind schlecht erreichbar =/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (16. Januar 2013)

schon zu spät ,nach 2 jahren les gets haben wir ein chalet in chatel schon gebucht...

wo gehen die lifte von chatel hin ?


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Du kannst von Chatel rüber nach Torgon/Vionnaz und mit dem Bus wieder hoch nach Torgon, dann Lift und von Pre la Joux kannst du rüber nach Les Lindarets und dann richtung Pointe de la moisette (Les Crosette/Champery) oder nach Avoriaz (Morzine Les gets)


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2013)

Meinst du die Gondelbahn die unten im Ort beginnt ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2013)

Der Rigger war schneller.

Wer kennt den die strecke von Torgon ? 
Das ist eine der wenigen Abfahrten die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Will die dieses Jahr unbedingt mal ausprobieren, evtl. bis nach Vionnaz runter, von dort fährt ein Bus bis zum Jorette lift nach Torgon mit Anhänger oder Heckträger für Bikes.

Vor 2 jahren waren wir fast nur in les Gets und Morzine unterwegs....


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2013)

Wir waren letztes Jahr zum ersten mal Morgins, es ist zwar nur ein kleiner Park im Vergleich zu Chatel aber meine Freundin und ich waren so begeistert von den Strecken. Es lässt nicht wirklich Wünsche offen und es war nix los. Ich mache dieses Jahr mindestens einen oder zwei Tage komplett Morgins.


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal sowas gefunden:
http://bikingspots.ch/showtrack.php?xmlRideFile=luc4e39b33231d6c.xml
http://www.zapiks.fr/torgon.html
https://vimeo.com/26538088


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2013)

Ich will Ende Juli auch für ne Woche nach mit zwei Kumpels nach PDS runter. Die haben sich jetzt irgendwie darauf eingeschossen nach Champéry zu wollen. Macht das Sinn? Nach allem was ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe liegt Champéry doch eher weit ab vom Schuss und die Preise sind eher hoch weil noch in der Schweiz liegt. Oder liege ich da falsch?
Ich würde eher nach Morzine tendieren und dann mal einen Tagestrip richtung Morgins und Champery ansetzen. 
Wo findet man Abends eher noch bezahlbare Lokale um essen zu gehen? Auf Chalet und Abends selber kochen haben wir meistens dann doch keinen Bock. Von daher würden wir wohl eher ein Hotel nehmen.


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

Dann eher morzine, liegt zentraler. Oder chatel, liegt naeher an champery dran.


----------



## Igetyou (17. Januar 2013)

Morzine ist ein super Ausgangspunkt. 

Sind vom 17.8-31.8 dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Januar 2013)

Morzine bleibt die goldene Mitte und wer einmal diesen Ort als Base gewählt hat, wird sich schwer tun einen anderen zu nehmen Aner trotzdem muss man einfach sagen, dass es egal ist wo man in PDS sein Quartier bezieht Ist die Infrastruktur ist ohne gleichen und überall kommt man gut hin. Bei manchen Stationen muss man nur ganz früh halt starten, aber auch das ist über die Jahre besser geworden. Anfang 2000 sah das noch anders aus Chatel hat einen super Shuttelservice zum Park und auf der anderen Seite die Verbindung nach Morgins/Torgon ist auch nicht zu verachten Ben Walkers Park in Morgins ist eh der Geheimtipp und durch seine Lage auch immer ruhiger zum fahren und die Pisten haben einen besseren Zustand, da sie nicht so zerbombt sind und der Mann lebt das Biken Die Abfahrt nach Torgon/Monthey ist eh die längste Abfahrt, die es in PDS gibt und man hat die Möglichkeit dann mit dem Zug von Monthey wieder hoch nach Champery zu fahren Nico Vouilloz hält immer noch die Bestzeit für diese Abfahrt. Hat ich aber auch schon in einem früheren Thread hier geschrieben Also egal wo ihr hinfahrt. Solange das Wetter mitspielt, werdet ihr nirgends enttäuscht
Dazu noch ein paar bewegte Bilder um die Lust auf PDS noch zu steigern
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2013)

Und wie deutlich ist der Preisunterschied zwischen Frankreich und der schweizer Seite?


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

@ Williwildsau von vionnaz fäht auch ein Bus der SSB mit Heckträger hoch zur Liftstaion in Torgon.


----------



## mlb (17. Januar 2013)

Wir sind dann auch wieder ab dem 29.06. für eine Woche in Chatel 
Direkt zu Saisoneröffnung 

In Chatel ist jetzt nicht allzuviel los, aber in unserem Alter sind wir Abends eh platt


----------



## jota (17. Januar 2013)

nochmal um klarheit zu bekommen,
chatel bikepark funzt nur mit nem shuttle,ok
um mal eben noch eine schlussrunde zu fahren,lift hoch und direkt wieder runter nach chatel, funktioniert das auch ?


----------



## visualex (17. Januar 2013)

jota schrieb:


> nochmal um klarheit zu bekommen,
> chatel bikepark funzt nur mit nem shuttle,ok
> um mal eben noch eine schlussrunde zu fahren,lift hoch und direkt wieder runter nach chatel, funktioniert das auch ?



Also laut Google-Karte sind es vom Zentrum bis zum Parkplatz des Bikeparks 6km: http://goo.gl/maps/RPL1z

Hier auf der Karte ist auch gut zu erkennen, dass der Park außerhalb ist: http://www.morzine-avoriaz.com//images/info_pages/plan-portes-du-soleil-ete-2011-198.pdf


----------



## jota (17. Januar 2013)

danke,aber das mit dem bikepark ist mir jetzt schon klar.
unsere unterkunft ist 500 meter von der liftanlage entfernt,daher meine frage ob es möglich ist mit dem lift in chatel hoch und direkt wieder runter ballern zur liftanlage in chatel.


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

Im sommer hat nur der pre la joux und rochasses lift dirkekt im park auf, der rest nicht. Lift hoch und wieder zum lift zurueck geht, warum sollte das nicht gehen, waere ja bloed fuer so nen bikepark.

Super chatel hat auch auf.


----------



## jota (17. Januar 2013)

es geht nicht um den bikepark !
sondern ob wir direkt vor unserer tür in chatel (der ort) am lift eine strecke vorfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

Wie heißt der lift?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Januar 2013)

Das sieht man doch auf der Karte wo die Strecken verlaufen. Anscheinend geht ja sogar eine Strecke bis runter nach Chatel-Ort. Bin ich allerdings noch nie gefahren.


----------



## sochris (17. Januar 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Ja 6.7. bis 13.7. solls bei uns auch werden...



bei uns auch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Januar 2013)

Wir werden vom 28.07. bis 04.08. da sein. So wie es aussieht wohl doch Champery, zu der Zeit sind kaum noch Hotelzimmer zu finden...


----------



## rigger (17. Januar 2013)

Na wir starten jetzt doch von les gets aus.... egal, ist auch gut.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Januar 2013)

Bezüglich Chatel und der Lift Super Chatel
Natürlich gibt es eine Abfahrtsmöglichkeit wieder runter nach Chatel
http://www.zapiks.com/chatel-downhill.html
und für alle, die eine brauchbare aktuelle Karte von dem Gebiet brauchen geht auf diese Seite und klickt auf den MTB-Guide
http://info.chatel.com/mountain-biking-for-all-bike-park-circuits.html
In der heutigen Zeit hat man alle Möglichkeiten und auf Knopfdruck bekommt man alle Informationen und die offiziellen Seiten sind immer noch die Besten
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (18. Januar 2013)

danke,dann wäre ja alles geklärt.
oh doch nicht ganz,gibt es in chatel ein bordell ?

noch ein gruss ausm pott


----------



## sochris (20. Januar 2013)

jota schrieb:


> oh doch nicht ganz,gibt es in chatel ein bordell ?



Weiss nicht, aber viele nette bikerinnen. Aber die meisten können nur französisch........


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Januar 2013)

Mal noch ne andere Frage. Habt ihr zu eurer normalen Krankenversicherung eine "extra" Versicherung für den Trip nach PdS?

Gruß Kai


----------



## rigger (23. Januar 2013)

ich hab ne auslandskrankenversicherung bei der Hanse merkur fÃ¼r 10,-â¬ im Jahr.


----------



## swenfischer (25. Januar 2013)

entweder du fährst deine ziele mit dem auto an oder machst mit dem bike von lift zu lift.
mit bike sind es aber tages touren. kommt drauf an was dein ausgangsort ist.
preise für lift gilt für das ganze gebiet. essen ist überall teuer.
wohnen in frankreich ist günstiger.
champery ist so weit ich weis gesperrt..bin es aber auch gefahren.
ist hammer geil für vorgeschrittene fahren um sich weiter zu entwickeln.
echt steilllllll.
lg


----------



## studebas87 (30. Januar 2013)

Moin,
wir planen momentan auch diess Jahr nach PDS zu kommen.
Unsere Idee ist dort DH und Enduro zu fahren.
Kann jemand von euch mir sagen wie gut oder schlecht sich PDS zum Enduro touren eignet?

Als Zielort würden wir wahrscheinlich Morzine wählen, das wurde ja von mehreren empfohlen.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2013)

Hm, hab jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen und bin trotzdem nicht schlauer.

War vor zwei Jahren in Morzine. Tolles Gebiet und meist Richtung Les Gets unterwegs.
Jetzt wollte ich dieses Jahr wieder nach PdS, aber nicht das gleiche Gebiet.

--> Was würdet Ihr als Alternative zu Morzine wählen?

Übrigends findet Ihr meine Bericht von Morzine auf meiner Webseite )

Gruss
Monster


----------



## rigger (30. Januar 2013)

Der Bericht ist gut! 

Ich würde dann Chatel wählen, war aber noch nie da, im Park schon, im Ort noch nicht.


----------



## fishbone121 (30. Januar 2013)

War bisher 2 mal in pds, beide mal in chatel, einmal in nen chalet und das andere mal im campinbus aufm parklpatz vorm bikepark, was definitiv n geilerer trip war  beide male haben wir n trip nach les gets über Morzine mit bike unternommen, beide male hab ich nicht verstanden was alle an morzine und les gets so toll finden...? Fand da allein schon die eine superflowige Strecke in les crosets besser als jede andere in morzine und les gets. Wenn ich wieder hingeh, werd ich.wieder.nach chatel das mir da einfach absolut am besten gefällt


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Hinweise. Dann werde ich mal versuchen, in Chatel ein adequate
Unterkunft zu finden )

Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung? Gerne Halbpension.

CU in PdS
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Grade die NAchricht bekommen das es mit Küchendienst in Champery wohl klappt.  YaY 

Weiß jemand was die Saisonkarte 2013 kosten wird?


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Januar 2013)

Ich meine die Saisonkarte PDS war günstiger wie eine Woche Skifahren im Zillertal


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Januar 2013)

Ich meine ca.220-230 waren es letztes jahr


----------



## Hoschiii (1. Februar 2013)

Wir sind ab dem 27.7. eine Woche in Chatel.

Finde Chatel zum Wohnen auch besser als Morzine oder Les Gets. Außerdem will ich unbedingt in Morgins fahren. Und das ist ja von Morzine etc schlecht zu erreichen.


----------



## rigger (1. Februar 2013)

Wir werden warscheinlich auch noch mal für 2 tage von Les Gets nach Chatel rüber fahren und dort in ner Hütte nächtigen um nach morgins zu fahren.


----------



## Hoschiii (1. Februar 2013)

Wir wollten vielleicht an die Woche Chatel noch zwei bis drei Tage Morzine/Les Gets dranhängen. Nur leider kann man im Netz immer nur eine ganze Woche buchen.

Hat jemand eine Adresse für 2-3 Nächte?


----------



## jota (1. Februar 2013)

chalets gibts nur für eine woche,
hotels bieten auch 2-3 tage an.


----------



## Monsterwade (1. Februar 2013)

Bin von 01.-07.07. in Chatel )
Mal schaun wie Morgins ist. Von Morzine hab ichs immer nur bis Chatel geschaft,
aber nie weiter.


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Februar 2013)

Morgins ist Hammer Geil, Super wenig los, geile Strecken, 
Ich finde es aber deutlich angenehmer wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Februar 2013)

Also ich war letztes Jahr in Morzine und hab für dieses Jahr auch wieder Marzine gebucht.
Finds dort echt gut, Chatel bikepark war auch geil aber Morzine ist aus meiner Sicht doch zentraler.


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Februar 2013)

Frage an alle PdS-Kenner:

1. Wie kommt man von Châtel in den Bikepark Pre la Joux ohne viel zu kurbeln?

2. Wie kommt man von Morgins zurück nach Châtel ohne viel zu kurbeln?

3. Wie kommt man von Torgon zurück nach Châtel ohne viel zu kurbeln?

4. Kann man die Runde Châtel - Morgins - Les Crosets - Châtel mit einem Freerider
    an einem Tag schaffen? Lohnt sich die Runde überhaupt?

Hab mir die Karte von der Châtel-Webseite heruntergeladen. Sehr informativ aber leider
beantwortet sie nicht die obrigen Fragen:

http://info.chatel.com//images/info_pages/carte-vtt-chatel-2-3906.pdf

Gruss

Monster


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2013)

1-3

persönlich noch nie gemacht aber ich glaub da fahren Busse

zu 4: würde gehen aber keinen Sinn machen weil man dann nur am hetzen ist. Halber Tag Crosets, halber Tag Chatel geht schon aber für Morgins klappt das nicht.


----------



## fishbone121 (5. Februar 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Frage an alle PdS-Kenner:
> 
> 1. Wie kommt man von Châtel in den Bikepark Pre la Joux ohne viel zu kurbeln?
> 
> ...



1. In châtel selbst fährt ein Bus ab mit Fahrradhängern hinten dran und auch Platz innen. Weiß nicht mehr genau die Nummer, fährt aber am Ortsplatz, wo auch das Mini-event ist, wenn Mountainstyle ist,  in Châtel z.bsp. immer ab. Die Buslinie kannst du aber sicher auch noch vor Ort im Touristeninformationscenter in Châtel rausfinden.

2. Die Gondel in Morgins Richtung Châtel nehmen, da musst du kurz n Berg entlang Kurbeln und irgendwo geht da dann n Weg links runter Richtung Avoriaz (bei Col de la joux verte ungefähr, in der Karte auch glaub ich orange eingezeichnet), von wo aus du dann einfach wieder rüber nach Châtel kommst... Einfach immer die Schilder beachten und denen vertrauen ;D Ist keine große Kurbelaction  

3. Sorry, wo ist Torgon? Finds nicht und hab noch nie davon gehört? 

4. Naja das fänd ich n bissl zu viel für einen Tag. Wir haben einmal n Trip von Châtel nach les crosets und Champery gemacht, und an nem anderen einen rüber nach Morgins. Das alles an einem Tag fänd ich ein bisschen zu viel, wenn man die Trail auch etwas öfter fahren will. Wenn du einfach nur eine Runde mit allen möglichen Liften durch die Berge drehn willst und jeden Trail nur einmal fahren könntest, bzw. in Châtel ein großteil auslassen würdest, dürfte das noch machbar sein, würd mir aber kein Spaß machen...


----------



## rigger (5. Februar 2013)

Torgon hat die längste abfahrt im gebiet, ca 30-40min fahrzeit. Liegt nordöstlich von Chatel.


----------



## arise (5. Februar 2013)

an die  postbuszeiten denken und beten das er nicht voll ist bei der abfahrt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (5. Februar 2013)

ach..und zum thema chatel....lieber was in morzine suchen....chatel ist abends tot und pre la joux iss en ganz schönes stück...denn der bus ist oftmals voll....! wer noch nie in pds war sollte def in morzine aufschlagen.....les gets en katzensprung und avoriaz(drehscheibe der gebiets) ist auch nicht weit ! torgon evtl am letzten tag einplanen...unten parken ...hoch mit bus ....oben en bissle shredden und zum abschluss die endlos abfahrt runter zum parkplatz..von dort ist man dann auch in kürze auf der autobahn...! und morgins ist ein muss ! zwar klein aber seeeehr fein !


----------



## fishbone121 (5. Februar 2013)

versteh echt nich was alle an Morzine finden... Mir würd ja fast Châtel, Morgins und Les crosets reichen, alles andere reizt mich irgendwie kaum noch in PdS. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache  Bisher 2 mal in PdS, beide male in Châtel - nie bereut. Aber hatte ich glaub ich schonmal erwähnt


----------



## arise (5. Februar 2013)

gaaaanz einfach.....weil man von dort überall in windeseile ist...versuch mal von chatel nach les gets...bis de dort bist kannste gleich wieder umkehrn...auserdem sind da abends noch en paar bars offen...ok tomis versäucht und teuer...aber es gibt ja auch en paar hübsch anzuschauende....weist schon was ich mein. auserdem kann man in morzine direkt vom hotel aus zum lift/gondel rollen...in chatel zb geht das nicht ! war 2008 zwei wochen in chatel...hat mich schon am 2 tag tierisch genervt !


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Februar 2013)

Danke fishbone121. Finde aber nicht die Gondel "2. Die Gondel in Morgins Richtung Châtel nehmen...",
die Du erwähnst.

Torgon liegt auf der anderen Seite von Châtel. Genau andere Richtung als der Bike-Park Pre la Joux.

Châtel hab ich gewählt, weil ich schon in Morzine und Les Gets gebiket bin. Wollte mal mehr in PdS entdecken.
Hoffe ich liege hier nicht ganz falsch :-0


----------



## fishbone121 (6. Februar 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Danke fishbone121. Finde aber nicht die Gondel "2. Die Gondel in Morgins Richtung Châtel nehmen...",
> die Du erwähnst.
> 
> Torgon liegt auf der anderen Seite von Châtel. Genau andere Richtung als der Bike-Park Pre la Joux.
> ...



Hups sorry hab morgins und morzine verwechselt... Wenn du von morgins zurück nach chatel willst, musst du nach les crosets rüberradeln, irgendwo noch n sessellift hochnehmen und weiter nach les crosets und von dort dann nach chatel.. Ist ne echt schöne tour wie ich finde, dauert aber n bisschen...


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Februar 2013)

Noch eine gute Karte für Châtel gefunden: http://www.bikechatel.com/Resources/Route.pdf

Hier sieht man, wie man von Torgon nach Châtel zurück kommt.

Auch sieht man wie man von Morgins nach Châtel kommt. Bissel an arger Umweg :-0

Vielleicht ist Châtel doch nicht der beste Standort. Morgins und Les Crosets sieht besser aus.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## arise (6. Februar 2013)

der lift in chatel(nach torgon) ist mit vorsicht zu geniesen...2008 haben die keine biker mitgenommen ! und so mußten wir damals über bzw an dem berg entlang schieben....kann sich aber geändert haben seit dem !


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Februar 2013)

arise schrieb:


> der lift in chatel(nach torgon) ist mit vorsicht zu geniesen...2008 haben die keine biker mitgenommen ! und so mußten wir damals über bzw an dem berg entlang schieben....kann sich aber geändert haben seit dem !



Hi arise,

danke für den Hinweis. War sicherlich keine gute Erfahrung  
War der Lift damals in der Bike-Karte verzeichnet? Wenn ja,
wäre das für mich ein No-Go!

Keep cycling

Monster


----------



## arise (9. Februar 2013)

war damals verzeichnet...glaub zum passport ist der offen und für biker nutzbar....wie schonmal geschrieben...torgon macht am meisten sinn am abreisetag wenn man noch entspannt fahrn will und gleich auf der autobahn durchstarten will....den von morzine und zb chatel dauerts locker mal 40min bis runter an den see...


----------



## Tobilas (10. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Wir fahren zur VTT PdS Ende Juni mal wieder nach Chatel, dort ist dieses Jahr auch das Hauptevent der Veranstaltung mit Nightride am Freitag und Race durchs Dorf am Samstag, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch den Newsletter diese Woche bekommen. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig 
Letztes Jahr im Spätsommer sind wir von Chatel bis hoch zum Bikepark immer gekurbelt, war dann mal grad gut zum Warmwerden, mit nem richtigen Downhiller aber sicher nicht so der Brüller  geshuttelt sind wir da nie.... Im Juni/Juli letzten Jahres waren wir in Les Crosets, tote Hose da und wie überall in der Schweiz schweineteuer......
Was mich mal brennend interessiert: wo genau ist der Einstieg zu diesem Downhill nach Torgon  bzw bis wohin geht diese Strecke, und wie kommt man am besten und schnellsten wieder zurück nach Les Linderets oder Chatel bzw Les Crosets? Ist der besagte Bus ein Bikeshuttle oder ne reguläre Linie, die dann auch Bikes befördert ? Hab das noch nicht so recht geschnallt, brenne aber drauf diese Strecke mal zu fahren.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (10. Februar 2013)

ist ein postbus....der hoch zum lift fährt. glaub 4-6 fahrten am tag also vorher sich schlau machen. puuhhh nach lindarets....zuerst mal nach superchatel rüber .....dort dann rüber nach orgins und dann wie so oft beschrieben nach le croset....ne gute fitnessübung mit nem downhiller.


----------



## Tobilas (11. Februar 2013)

Hab mir mal de Pistenplan rausgeholt und gesehn, daß ich falsche Ortsnamen genannt hab. Ich meinte natürlich nicht Les Lindarets sondern Morgins.... deshalb die Frage, bis wohin (an welchen Lift !) der Postbus fährt. Meinst du den Bus, der nach Morgins fährt?
Hochinteressant wäre es dann natürlich mit dem Zug von Vionnaz bis Champery zu fahren, so landet man mit der Gondel wieder oben um nach Les Crosets zu kommen.
Während der regulären PdS-Zeit fährt auch der Lift Aiguille des Champeyes, damit braucht man (eigentlich) kaum Höhenmeter zu machen, wenn man von Morgins nach Les Crosets will. Der Lift is halt bloß langsam wie Sau und Staus vorprogrammiert. Wir hatten das Pech, einen Tag zu spät zu sein, da war er zu und wir konnten 300 HM hochkurbeln  Naja, wenigstens landschaftlich reizvoll 
Übrigens, für die die Unterkünfte suchen (es ist zwar irgendwo schon mal erwähnt worden, aber egal) kann ich die Seite www.homelidays.de wärmstens empfehlen, bin da mehrfach fündig geworden was Ferienhäuser/-wohnungen betrifft. Wir reisen mit 16 Leuten (+Warteliste), da isses nicht immer leicht, günstig was zu finden.


----------



## arise (11. Februar 2013)

von torgon nach morgins gehts über superchatel(bikepark im ort , nicht pre la joux) rüber nach morgins...etwa 100 hm treten und dann etwas singlrtrail runter....normaler postbus mit bikehänger...hoch nach torgon...oft ziehmlich voll mit bikes. strecke chatel nach morgins gehört auch zum passport...


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Februar 2013)

Weiß jemand wie dsa mit der Saisonkarte läuft? Wo kann ich die kaufen und in welcher Währung wenn ich in Champery ankomme? Brauch ich ein Passbild?


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Februar 2013)

Ja, du brauchst ein Passbild (ab 7 Tage Pass), ggf. fotografieren die ein/das Foto direkt vom Smartphone Display ab. Bei der Saisonkarte ist dein Bild nicht nur auf die Karte s/w aufgedruckt sondern auch auf dem Chip/RFID hinterlegt. An vielen Liftstationen erscheint dein Bild für Liftmitarbeiter (gut) sichtbar auf einem Display/LCD-Tv.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Februar 2013)

Ok und kann ich das an jeder Liftstation kaufen? Muss ich dann in Champery mit Franken zahlen oder geht das irgenwie online?


----------



## schablone (23. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ok und kann ich das an jeder Liftstation kaufen? Muss ich dann in Champery mit Franken zahlen oder geht das irgenwie online?



Hier sollte es online gehen...

http://www.morzinelets.com/extras/summerlifts.asp?SiteSeason=summer


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ok und kann ich das an jeder Liftstation kaufen? Muss ich dann in Champery mit Franken zahlen oder geht das irgenwie online?


Du kannst dort auch mit EC-Karte zahlen...


----------



## colt73 (26. Februar 2013)

hallo, 

bin mit zwei freunden die erste juli-woche das erste mal in PDS ;-) 
wo wir wohnen werden, ist noch nicht klar. aber vermutlich chatel oder morzine. ich tendiere zu chatel - mal sehen, was die anderen zwei meinen. 

aber was anderes: gibt es neben den vielen tollen bikepark strecken auch gute möglichkeiten um singletrail / enduro touren zu machen? kennt jemand entsprechende touren dort? gibt es vielleicht karten mit eingetragenen touren? 

danke und grüße,
colt73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin gerade auch am gucken da ich neben dem Dhler auch das Enduro mitnehmen werde und Touren fahren möchte aber bisher auch nur auf den Bikeparkstrecken unterwegs war. Es sollte sich auf jeden Fall aber was finden lassen, fragt sich nur wo. 

Bisher hab ich das gefunden aber hab keine Ahnung ob die Touren was taugen:

http://www.vtt.org/article.php?id_article=1027


----------



## colt73 (26. Februar 2013)

danke, wenn mein französisch jetzt noch was besser wäre ... ;-) 
kennt jemand noch andere quellen für enduro touren in der PDS area?


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

hier ist die englische Version: http://librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-portes-du-soleil-english.html


----------



## colt73 (26. Februar 2013)

merci beaucoup ;-) 

hier auch noch was, das ich gerade spontan gefunden habe: 
http://de.portesdusoleil.com/portes-du-soleil-mtb-rundtour.html
Außerdem gibt es für PDS auch eine www.supertrail-map.com, allerdings nur gegen bares .... und ich weiß nicht, ob die lohnt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Also die Rundtour ist überall ausgeschildert und auch mi kostenlosen Liftplan eingezeichnet. Da bist du allerdings zum Großteil auch auf Bikeparkstrecken unterwegs.


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2013)

für die STM PDS braucht man auf jeden fall ne lupe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Februar 2013)

Also nicht zu empfehlen?

Kennt jemand eine gute Topo/Wanderkarte die das Gebiet abdeckt?


----------



## BigDom (18. März 2013)

Hallo, 
kann mir einer von euch die Strecke von Châtel nach Torgon runter erklären.
Ich meine wie ist die so? Flowig? Verblockt? Muss man schon ein halb Profi sein um runter zu kommen oder ist es eher leicht?
Gruß


----------



## fishbone121 (18. März 2013)

hier mal ein spaßiger ungeschnittener run in châtel ausm letztem sommer 
weiß nich, aber iwie findet man solche Strecken doch eben nur in châtel und nicht in les gets :S




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEB4E9vgQzY"]fluid to people fun run rivergap chatel // uncut // chÃ¢tel 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lipmo51 (21. März 2013)

So wie es aussieht ist PLENEY nicht zu erreichen diesen Sommer !!!!!!!

Morzine bekommt wohl einen neuen Lift!!??!!

http://www.vtt-morzine.com/


----------



## Pure_Power (21. März 2013)

WTF?!?
Dann müssen die den linken Lift für VTT aufmachen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

Ja, ist da nicht so ein alter 2er-Lift östlich davon?

Wär aber echt ******** dieses Jahr, ausgerechnet wenn ich länger da bin kein Mountain Style und nu das.


----------



## geq (22. März 2013)

neeeiiiiin, das können die doch nicht machen


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist PLENEY nicht zu erreichen diesen Sommer !!!!!!!
> 
> Morzine bekommt wohl einen neuen Lift!!??!!
> 
> http://www.vtt-morzine.com/



Woher stammt denn die Info? Ich kann auf der Seite nix finden. Hier steht nur das die Prodains-Gondel nicht läuft aber das war doch noch nie der Fall soweit ich weiß:

http://en.portesdusoleil.com/summer-lifts.html


----------



## lipmo51 (22. März 2013)

Das stand gestern hier direkt auf der Startseite.

http://www.vtt-morzine.com/

Weiß nicht warum das jetzt da nicht mehr steht.


----------



## Pure_Power (22. März 2013)

Gestern. bzw. heute morgen war da noch eine andere Meldung direkt auf der Startseite,  dass die Pleney Gondel im Sommer 2013 wegen Wartung geschlossen sei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

Hm, komisch aber eigentlich müssen sie sich da was einfallen lassen weil das für Les Gets auch nicht so prall ist.


----------



## lipmo51 (22. März 2013)

mal abwarten,evtl haben wir ja Glück und die machen es 2014 
Dann buche ich österreich


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

Hier ist ein bisschen mehr Info:

http://ride.io/forum/index.php/topic,266545.0.html

Ich glaube fast sie haben es wieder von der Seite genommen um die Buchungen nicht zu gefährden und dann kriegt man es erst kurz vor Schluss mit.

Wohnen werd ich zwar in Champery aber dann wird ein Trip nach Les Gets ja fast unmöglich und Pleney würd ich schon auch gern fahren.


----------



## Pure_Power (22. März 2013)

Jetzt steht auch wieder was auf dem ersten Link.


----------



## schablone (22. März 2013)

"Other options are currently under consideration to maintain MTB activites from the 8th of June from Morzine to other Portes du Soleil resorts and Les Gets.

More detailed information will be provided from the 30th of March. Thanks for your understanding."

Das hört sich schonmal nicht so schlecht an...


----------



## Pure_Power (22. März 2013)

Pleney/Supermorzine Localtrails, durchhalten(beim schauen) lohnt sich


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

schablone schrieb:


> "Other options are currently under consideration to maintain MTB activites from the 8th of June from Morzine to other Portes du Soleil resorts and Les Gets.
> 
> More detailed information will be provided from the 30th of March. Thanks for your understanding."
> 
> Das hört sich schonmal nicht so schlecht an...



Hört sich aber so an als ob man Pleney selbst knicken kann.


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. März 2013)

sehr interessantes Video ..endlich mal mehr als nur die ein/zwei bekannten strecken.

...da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die sich da einfallen lassen mit dem Liftbetrieb  bzw.was sie am 30 März mitteilen wollen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2013)

Manchmal geistern echt richtige Halbwahrheiten durch das Internet und jeder gibt noch mehr dazu
Also definitiv wird die Telecabine umgebaut, damit sie für den Winterbetrieb wieder läuft und somit in den folgenden Jahren mehr Kapazität bieten kann Dafür werden der Sessellift der Rodelbahn geöffnet und somit kann man einen guten Teil der Pleneystrecken auch fahren Zwar nicht von oben, aber von der Mitte aus und das ist auch nicht verkehrt Zusätzlich wird der Sessellift nach Nyon geöffnet und somit werden die Morzine-Locals schon für genug Fahrspaß sorgen 
2003 wurde der Sessellift nach Avoriaz auch erneuert und wir sind dann mit dem Bus nach Avoriaz gebracht worden und macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Wir sprechen hier von dem größten zusammenhängenden Skigebiet der Welt und wenn die Leute eins richtig wissen, dann wie man mit solchen Bedingungen umgehen muss, um seinen Gästen trotzdem gute Sportmöglichkeiten zu ermöglichen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (23. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wird der Sessellift nach Nyon geöffnet und somit werden die Morzine-Locals schon für genug Fahrspaß sorgen


Der lift ist mir bis dato unbekannt
Hast du damit schon Erfahrung? Also gibt es dort Strecken??


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. März 2013)

Der Lift war bisher für die Wanderer geöffnet, aber das bedeutet nichts Es sind da unten soviele Hiddden Tracks gerade in dieser Gegend, weil sie nicht so befahren ist und die Locals sind sehr einfallsreich, was die Strecken angeht Alle die diesen Sommer dahin fahren, werden wie immer auf ihre Kosten kommen, außer das Wetter spielt nicht mit
Und hier mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder dazu
und wer noch mehr aus der Gegend sehen möchte, kann ja hier reinschauen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. März 2013)

Aber bis jetzt steht da nur das die Lifte für Wanderer und Rodler offen sind. Die Formulierung für Biker hört sich für mich eher nach Shuttlebussen nach Les Gets an.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2013)

Die sind ja sonst auch geöffnet und sie werden vielleicht diese Lifte nutzen, um den Ausfall zu kompensieren. Wir haben das schon öfter erlebt mit den Liften und man konnte sich über Langeweile nicht beklagen und 2014 geht es dann noch besser da unten von den Kapazitäten Denn an der Pleney konnte die Schlange ja schon mal länger werden
In Les Gets wurden früher an der alten Bikeparkseite ja auch noch andere Lifte benutzt worden und Anhängevorrichtungen sind schnell angebaut
Aber es steht ja auch, dass es noch genaue Informationen geben wird
Also abwarten und Bier trinken


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2013)

Ich hoffe die finden eine gute Lösung. In dem englishen Forum schreibt ja einer mit den ERsatzliften hätte man immer 'ne Stunde angestanden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2013)

Bei der Anzahl von Fahrern muss du wohl damit rechnen Aber das gute ist ja, dass man die Schweizer Seite voll ausnutzen kann
Dieses Jahr wird es halt mal wieder ein paar Einschränkungen geben, aber wie schon geschrieben, dafür profitiert man in der Zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. März 2013)

hätte ich das aber VORHER gewusst,dann wäre ich dieses Jahr woanders hin gefahren.
Österreich z.B.
Und 2014 wieder PDS.

Aber nun ist es auch egal.
Ändern können wir es eh nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl von Fahrern muss du wohl damit rechnen Aber das gute ist ja, dass man die Schweizer Seite voll ausnutzen kann
> Dieses Jahr wird es halt mal wieder ein paar Einschränkungen geben, aber wie schon geschrieben, dafür profitiert man in der Zukunft



Ich bin ja wie gesagt auf der schweizer Seite und werd wohl vermehrt da und in Morgins fahren aber das macht einen Abstecher nach Les Gets halt vielleicht unmöglich bzw. lohnt er nicht weil man zu lange zum Transfer braucht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. März 2013)

Einfach abwarten und nach Les Gets würde ich definitiv mal einen Abstecher machen. Gerade die großen Runden machen ja den Reiz von PDS aus Die lassen sich schon was einfallen und die Straße von Morzine nach Les Gets ist für Busse auch schnell zu fahren und da könnte man schon einen guten Pendelverkehr einrichten


----------



## Shifty20 (25. März 2013)

wir fahren heuer zum ersten Mal nach PDS, Quartier haben wir in Morzine. Bleiben für 2 Wochen. 
Hat mich wo ich das mit dem Umbau der Gondel gehört habe zuerst auch ein wenig genervt, aber ich denke das Streckenangebot dort ist so groß, dass wir trotzdem unseren Spaß haben werden  Ich freu mich schon riesig darauf! Durch eure tollen videos kann ichs kaum noch erwarten hehe. 

nochmal zur neuen Gondel: uns hat man schon mitgeteilt, dass es evtl. zu einem Ausfall kommen könnte, von dem her kann ich auch keinem einen Vorwurf machen


> *Possible closure of Le Pleney in 2013*
> 
> The Le Pleney lift is due a much needed replacement. There is a high chance that this may happen during the summer of 2013. Planning permission has been submitted, but as yet it is unconfirmed.
> If it is replaced, then Le Pleney will only be open 28th June - 20th August and closed outside of these times. This means no riding in Morzine during the early season and difficult to get to Les Gets without a vehicle.
> ...


 
von Morzine nach Les Gets braucht man mit dem Auto so ca. 15min richtig?
das würd Notfalls ja auch nicht so schlimm sein, auch wenn ich die Tatsache so cool fand, dass man in PDS alles mit dem Bike erreichen kann


----------



## fishbone121 (25. März 2013)

Und hier nochmal eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsstrecken in PdS. In Les crosets! Fast nichts los und super flowige Strecke


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. März 2013)

Shifty20 schrieb:


> wir fahren heuer zum ersten Mal nach PDS, Quartier haben wir in Morzine. Bleiben für 2 Wochen.
> Hat mich wo ich das mit dem Umbau der Gondel gehört habe zuerst auch ein wenig genervt, aber ich denke das Streckenangebot dort ist so groß, dass wir trotzdem unseren Spaß haben werden  Ich freu mich schon riesig darauf! Durch eure tollen videos kann ichs kaum noch erwarten hehe.
> 
> nochmal zur neuen Gondel: uns hat man schon mitgeteilt, dass es evtl. zu einem Ausfall kommen könnte, von dem her kann ich auch keinem einen Vorwurf machen
> ...



Also zwischen 28. Juni bis 20. August ist die Pleny-Gondel offen oder meinen die da die alternative Lifte?

Wenns keinen offiziellen Ersatz für Les Gets-Transfer gibt wär das schon schwach. Ein Shuttlebus kostet ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt und die Karten haben sie ja auch teurer gemacht.


----------



## Shifty20 (25. März 2013)

so hat ich das auch verstanden, allerdings war das die Meldung von 24. Jänner...
darauf würde ich mich jetzt nicht mehr verlassen.

müssen uns wohl noch 5 Tage gedulden, dann solls ja ein offizielles Statement geben.


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. März 2013)

Was wollen die denn jetzt für ne Wochenkarte?


----------



## Shifty20 (25. März 2013)

107â¬ fÃ¼r 7 Tage war das denk ich


----------



## visualex (30. März 2013)

Hier ein offizielles Statement vom Morzine Office de Tourisme zu der Liftsituation 2013



> To ensure MTB activities, the local councils and the lift companies of Morzine-Avoriaz and Les Gets, will put in place the following solutions:
> 
> · Early opening, from the 15th of June 2013, of the Super Morzine gondola and the Zore chairlift. From the 28th of June, an earlier opening time of 08:30am and a 50% increase in the flow-rate will ensure free-flowing traffic.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (30. März 2013)

ist doch ok


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. März 2013)

Also wird der Gondel Lift gar nicht diesen Sommer offen haben sondern "nur" der Sessellift?
Zusätzlich wird es noch einen Bus Service geben um von morzin nach Les Gets zu kommen?

Bei Pleney werden nicht alle Strecken offen habe wegen Wartungsarbeiten.

Super Morzin wird dafür auch früher auf machen.

Richtig?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2013)

Das mit den Liften ist wohl noch nichts fix und ich weiß nicht ob man damit nach Les Gets kommt oder alles von der Pleney befahren kann. 

Ist auch die Frage wieviel Busse da in welchem Takt eingesetzt werden.


----------



## geq (31. März 2013)

Naja laut Liftkarte käme man mit den beiden Sesselliften ungefähr bei der pleney Bergstation heraus. 
Und eigentl. sagen die doch nur, dass sie die pleney Strecken wieder klar Schiff machen...
Nur die Kapazität kann mit der Gondel nicht mithalten, sonst hört sich doch alles ganz gut an!


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2013)

Ja, ich denke nur das falls das klappt die Wartezeiten an den Liften jenseits von gut und böse sein werden weil man sich die ja noch mit den Wanderern und Rodlern teilen muss.


----------



## KaiKaisen (31. März 2013)

Naja aber wenn ich mit dem Lift und Bus nach Les Gets rüber komme reicht mit das schon. Dann fährt man halt dort mehr


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. März 2013)

Die Gondel musste man sich auch mit den Wanderern teilen, ungefähr 5 Peopel je Stunde.


----------



## lipmo51 (31. März 2013)

The âCrusazâ chairlift for pedestrians and summer toboggan.

Â· The âPointe de Nyonâ chairlift for pedestrians.â

Die Sessellifte sind fÃ¼r Wanderer und Rodler,nix fÃ¼r Biker.

So habe ich das gelesen


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. März 2013)

Ich lese das mittlerweile auch so, dass diese Lifte wie gewohnt genutzt werden und der Busverkehr die Pleneygondel ersetzt. Aber jeder wird auf seine Kosten kommen und die Straße zwischen Les Gets und Morzine ist sehr gut für Pendelverkehr geeignet Klar gibt es Einschränkungen aber es gibt auch genug Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (16. April 2013)

Hey Leute! 

Ich möchte sehr wahrscheinlich im Juli (endlich) mal nach PDS und mich erkundigen, wer mir eine oder mehrere preiswerte Unterkünfte (für eine Person) empfehlen könnte. Vorzugsweise in Chatel, muss aber nicht.  

Alternativ dazu wäre es sehr cool, wenn ich mich wo einklinken könnte, falls jemand vorhat eine Ferienwohnung zu mieten. Dann kommen alle günstiger weg und man könnte Abends noch etwas zusammen abhängen und `n Bierchen trinken.. 

Cheers 
Elvis


----------



## TschoX (28. April 2013)

Ab wann sind denn die Trails erfahrungsgemäß schneefrei?

Ich hab um Pfingsten rum vor, nen kurzen Bikeurlaub zu geniessen  kommt da PDS schon in Frage?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2013)

Da würd ich die Webcams checken aber raufkurbeln musst du wohl selber:

http://portesdusoleil.livecam360.com/


----------



## TschoX (28. April 2013)

Mist, da bin ich zu faul für^^

Danke


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Mai 2013)

also nun steht es zu 100% fest das ein neuer Lift kommt,denn der alte ist abgefackelt 

http://alpes.france3.fr/2013/05/08/...telepherique-morzine-haute-savoie-247841.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2013)

Komischer Zufall. 



> More information will follow on this subject as soon as possible.



Ich hoffe da kommt jetzt mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (9. Mai 2013)

genau DAS hatte ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Mai 2013)

warmer Abriss


----------



## flametop (9. Mai 2013)

Ich wohne z.zt. in Genf und werde wohl häufiger am Wochenende nach PDS fahren. Wenn sich jmd anschliessen will, gerne


----------



## flametop (9. Mai 2013)

Fährt hier jemand beim Passportes du soleil mit?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Kann hier jemand Crans Montana mit Pds vergleichen? Ich wollte eigentlich 2 Monate in Champery arbeiten aber wegen zu geringer Buchungszahlen wird der Sportclub da nicht geöffnet aber ich könnte stattdessen nach Crans Montana.

Wieviele Bikeparkstrecken gibt es da? Kann man sonst gut liftunterstützte Endurotouren machen?

Wäre halt die Frage weil ich eigentlich kein Auto mitnehmen wollte aber falls es da wirlich nut zwei Biekparkstrecken gibt würde ich an freien Tagen mit dem Auto nach Pds gondeln.

Weiß jemand ob auf dieser Seite die Preise in Euro oder CHF angegeben sind?

http://sommer.crans-montana-aminona.com/preise/

Kommt mich dann halt wesentlich teurer als nur eine Saisonkarte in PDs zu kaufen aber gut dann lern ich auch Crans Montana kennen.

Hier steht was von 16 "Bikeposten": http://www.crans-montana.ch/ete/de/...ire_Activite_a0df0c70442822b62a40ac6996517c2e

Sind das Strecken/Trails? Aber warum sind dann auf der eigentlichen Seite nur 2 Strecken aufgeführt?

http://sommer.crans-montana-aminona.com/mtb-de/


----------



## sochris (16. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand Crans Montana mit Pds vergleichen? Ich wollte eigentlich 2 Monate in Champery arbeiten aber wegen zu geringer Buchungszahlen wird der Sportclub da nicht geöffnet aber ich könnte stattdessen nach Crans Montana.
> 
> Wieviele Bikeparkstrecken gibt es da? Kann man sonst gut liftunterstützte Endurotouren machen?
> 
> ...



in Montana fallen mir auch gerade nur 2 Strecken ein,eine Blakck und eine Red. bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher. Hat aber 2-3 tricky stelle. wenn man die nicht kennt und etwas zu viel Speed hat, man auch etwas tiefer fallen kann.
nicht vergleichbar mit PDS. PDS hat da mehr Streckenauswahl. Montana ist ehr lang.

Preise sollten in chf sein

Montana habe ich in einem Tag gesehen und bin immer weiter.

PDS und Umgebung war ich das letzte Jahr fast 2 Wochen täglich unterwegs. und mehrere WEs
für diesen Juli sind auch schon eine Woche gebucht


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2013)

Bin mir jetzt halt nicht sicher wo ich oder ob ich mir überhaupt eine Saisonkarte kaufen soll. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt's in der Gegend folgende Parks:

Anzere
Bellwald
Verbier
St- Luc
Dorenaz

und natürlich Pds

Wenn ich 10 tage jeweils in Pds und Montana/Anzere fahre hab ich die Saisonkarten schon drin aber dann verletz ich mich bestimmt in der ersten Woche...


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Mai 2013)

Frage:

Hat zufällig jemand ein Lift-Ticket vom letzten Winter übrig?


----------



## Tobilas (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
braucht noch jemand ein Ticket für die VTT Pass'Portes du Soleil, gültig für Sonntag 30.6. ab Chatel ?? Kann leider erst Sonntag morgen anreisen....
einfach PN schreiben, oder diese Info vielleicht auch weitergeben an Interessierte.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Mai 2013)

nochmal wegen der neuen Seite:

Hat zufällig jemand ein Lift-Ticket vom letzten Winter übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (26. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> nochmal wegen der neuen Seite:
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand ein Lift-Ticket vom letzten Winter übrig?



....da würde ich mich einreihen ;-)


----------



## werwurm (30. Mai 2013)

wofür braucht man das?


----------



## mlb (30. Mai 2013)

Dann gibts Rabatt, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## rigger (30. Mai 2013)

die 5â¬ die man fÃ¼r die Karte zahlt normal oder mehr rabatt?


----------



## mlb (31. Mai 2013)

50% bei Vorlage einer Karte aus der Wintersaison 12/13!
http://de.portesdusoleil.com/berg-sommer-urlaub-pass.html


----------



## schablone (1. Juni 2013)

http://de.portesdusoleil.com/skilift.html

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann wird man von 8.30 bis 10.30 Uhr die Möglichkeit haben nach Les Gets rüber zu kommen ohne shutteln zu müssen. Ist denke ich eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Juni 2013)

In Les Gets finde ich nur die TC du Mont Chéry Strecken gut, ich will Pleney Local Trails ballern


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juni 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> 50% bei Vorlage einer Karte aus der Wintersaison 12/13!
> http://de.portesdusoleil.com/berg-sommer-urlaub-pass.html



Das gilt übrigens nur für eine nicht übertragbare Saisonkarte. Ist ein Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## V3n0m (3. Juni 2013)

Hoffe ich hab hier nichts überlesen...
Dieser Mutlipass gillt nur für alle Liftanlangen FÜR WANDERER, oder auch für unsereins?
Hab das bisher noch nicht richtig verstanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juni 2013)

Der Multipass gilt nur für Wanderer.


----------



## Dusius (10. Juni 2013)

Suche derzeit noch eine Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann für ein oder (je nachdem wie teuer) auch zwei Wochen PDS (bin auch für andere Gebiete offen). 
Wenn jemand ein Platz frei hat oder irgendwo jemand abgesprungen ist, einfach mal bei mir melden, würde mich freuen


----------



## derTeske81 (11. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig wieviel Rabatt man auf die Liftkarte bekommt, wenn mann den Pass portes du Soleil mitfährt?Irgendwas war doch da mit 15 % oder so?!habe ich vom letzten Jahr im Kopf..
Hier ein Link für die normalen Liftpreise im Sommer

http://de.portesdusoleil.com/berg-sommer-urlaub-pass.html


----------



## tomtom1986 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das die Gondel namens Pleney diesen Sommer nicht fährt? Und wollte noch wissen ob jemand zufällig die SuperTrail Map von PdS hat und sie Weiterempfehlen kann. Ich weis es wurde schon gefragt aber leider noch nicht beantwortet. Kennt ihr in PdS auch schöne Endurotouren oder Hochwege oder ist dort alles auf FR und DH ausgelegt. Weiß nicht ob ich nur mit meinem DH Bike anreisen soll oder mir das AM auch mitnehmen soll. Und der "Lac de Montriond" ist der See auch Badetauglich ende Juli oder ist der nicht Zugänglich oder Ar... kalt.

Gibts Online auch ne Karte wo die Strecken eingezeichnet sind mit Schwierigkeitsgrad?
bzw. gibts zu der Karte ne Legende oder so?
http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/portes_du_soleil_vtt_2012_v5_hd.pdf
Sind die eingezeichneten Strecken alle für Biker?


----------



## flametop (12. Juni 2013)

schau dir die offiziellen routen/pisten plaene der orte an. da sind neben den dh tracks auch xc/enduro touren eingezeichnet. ansonsten hilft jeder andere wanderkarte.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2013)

Lac de Montriond ist saugeil zum Baden nach einem Tag im Sattel! Kann man auch gut einbauen wenn man in Morzine oder Montriond wohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja aber gibts für die Karte ne Legende oder so oder kann mir einer Sagen was FR, DH, Enduro, usw ist. Die Strecken sind in schwarz, rot, orange und blau. Dann gibts noch lila gepunktet Strecken aber was was sein soll


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2013)

Das ist nur ein Schwierigkeitsgrad. Schwarz sind idr schon DH-Strecken, also Steil verblockt oder mit großen Sprüngen/Gaps aber so wirklich kann man das nicht auf die Disziplinen aufteilen.


----------



## tomtom1986 (12. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Schwierigkeitsgrad. Schwarz sind idr schon DH-Strecken, also Steil verblockt oder mit großen Sprüngen/Gaps aber so wirklich kann man das nicht auf die Disziplinen aufteilen.



Aber kann man zumindest sagen das irgendwas Endurotouren sind. Vermute mal die lila gepunktete Strecke


----------



## Chefkocher (12. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also wir sind dieses Jahr vom 28.06 bis 13.07 in PDS (Les Gets)...auch das erste Mal ;-)
Nehmen beides mit, Downhiller und Enduro (Torque). Mit den Enduros nehmen wir am Passportes du Soleil teil, wollen dann aber später neben DH auch gerne mal die ein oder andere Enduro-Tour fahren. Die Super-Trail-Map haben wir, ist natürlich alles recht klein, weiß noch nicht ob die wirklich praxistauglich ist. Es gibt aber auch noch dieses Büchlein hier (http://librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-portes-du-soleil-fr.html). Die aktuellste Auflage ist von 2012, soweit ich das verstanden habe aber nur auf französisch. Die alte Ausgabe (2008) ist wohl auch auf Englisch zu bekommen. Hat da jemand schon mal reingeschaut, lohnt sich das Teil?


----------



## flametop (12. Juni 2013)

hier z.b. gibt es "tour de XX". das sind alles touren. selbiges findet man auf der chatel karte usw...und diese touren sind ebenfalls in schwarz-blau/gruen kategorisiert. gar nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## flametop (12. Juni 2013)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wir sind dieses Jahr vom 28.06 bis 13.07 in PDS (Les Gets)...auch das erste Mal ;-)
> Nehmen beides mit, Downhiller und Enduro (Torque). Mit den Enduros nehmen wir am Passportes du Soleil teil, wollen dann aber später neben DH auch gerne mal die ein oder andere Enduro-Tour fahren. Die Super-Trail-Map haben wir, ist natürlich alles recht klein, weiß noch nicht ob die wirklich praxistauglich ist. Es gibt aber auch noch dieses Büchlein hier (http://librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-portes-du-soleil-fr.html). Die aktuellste Auflage ist von 2012, soweit ich das verstanden habe aber nur auf französisch. Die alte Ausgabe (2008) ist wohl auch auf Englisch zu bekommen. Hat da jemand schon mal reingeschaut, lohnt sich das Teil?


 
ja, das teil lohnt sich. bei der passportes du soleil-buchung kann man es verguenstigt kaufen. letztes wochenende war es richtig matschig/rutschig. ich hoffe das wird diesen sommer noch besser. jeder war komplett voll mit schlamm. die brillen waren kaum sauber zu halten, dementsprechend wenig hat man gesehen.


----------



## SebDuderino (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo, wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Juli für eine Woche in PDS. Wir hatten ziemliches Glück mit unserer Ferienwohnung in Morzine, da wir in einer Gruppe von 8 Leuten nur jeweils ca. 70 Euro für die ganze Woche zahlen mussten. Dieses Jahr werden wir es nicht schaffen, so viele Leute zusammen zu bekommen und sind nur rund vier Personen. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp wo man trotz der geringen Personenzahl noch relativ günstig unterkommen könnte?


----------



## Dusius (13. Juni 2013)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> Hallo, wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Juli für eine Woche in PDS. Wir hatten ziemliches Glück mit unserer Ferienwohnung in Morzine, da wir in einer Gruppe von 8 Leuten nur jeweils ca. 70 Euro für die ganze Woche zahlen mussten. Dieses Jahr werden wir es nicht schaffen, so viele Leute zusammen zu bekommen und sind nur rund vier Personen. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp wo man trotz der geringen Personenzahl noch relativ günstig unterkommen könnte?



Besteht auch die Möglichkeit dass man sich euch anschließen kann? Ich zum Beispiel suche schon eine ganze Weile nette Leute oder eine Gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann 

Oder wollt ihr unter euch bleiben?


----------



## ruhigblut (15. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wie jetzt die lage ist ohne lift an der pleney 

danke und gruß


----------



## visualex (15. Juni 2013)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie jetzt die lage ist ohne lift an der pleney
> 
> danke und gruß



Hier steht alles: http://mymorzine.com/summer-mtb-in-morzine/

Es gibt einen Bus mit Fahrradanhänger nach Les Gets und morgens hat 2 Std. lang der Sessellift "Crousaz" für MTBler auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (16. Juni 2013)

Kommt man mit dem Lift überhaupt nach LesGets oder was soll das bringen?


----------



## fishbone121 (16. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lac de Montriond ist saugeil zum Baden nach einem Tag im Sattel! Kann man auch gut einbauen wenn man in Morzine oder Montriond wohnt.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!  Traumhafter glasklarer erfrischender See, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab  Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## visualex (16. Juni 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Kommt man mit dem Lift überhaupt nach LesGets oder was soll das bringen?



Vom "Crousaz" muss man in den "Mouilles" umsteigen und ist dann dort, wo die Bergstation vom Pleney war. Bei Openstreetmap kann man das ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Juni 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Vom "Crousaz" muss man in den "Mouilles" umsteigen und ist dann dort, wo die Bergstation vom Pleney war. Bei Openstreetmap kann man das ganz gut erkennen.



Also hat nicht nur der Crousaz für bikes zwei Stunden auf sondern auch der Mouilles.

Danke.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2013)

Was aber immer noch nicht ganz klar wird: Kann man die Pleney-Trails dann fahren oder nicht?


----------



## visualex (17. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was aber immer noch nicht ganz klar wird: Kann man die Pleney-Trails dann fahren oder nicht?



Da ja nur die Bergstation des Pleney-Lift abgebrannt ist und nicht der ganze Berg, gehe ich mal davon aus, das die Trails fahrbar sind. Auf der verlinkten Seite steht dazu:





> The Mountain Bike tracks between the resorts of Morzine and Les Gets will be marked out, signposted and maintained.



Ich hoffe die meinen die Trails allgemein zwischen Morzine und Les Gets und nicht nur die oben vom Berg nach Les Gets.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2013)

Praktisch wird es aber so sein das man morgens einmal hoch kommt und nach einmal runterfahren vor 'ner dicken Schlange steht.


----------



## visualex (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt schon. Aber die Alternative ist halt, das man gar nicht hoch kommt. Der Hauptlift ist halt nun mal weg. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## rush_dc (17. Juni 2013)

Am Wochenende ist ja opening in chatel, ist da erfahrungsgemäß viel Andrang oder geht's ganz gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (17. Juni 2013)

Viel Andrang.


----------



## sochris (18. Juni 2013)

wir haben jetzt - offiziell - noch freie Schlafplätze im Chalet im PDS. ca 1 Autominute zum Lift 
Platz ist vom 13. - 20.07.




> In Chatel FR habe ich wie jedes Jahr ein Chalet gemietet mit Platz für 20 Personen. Dieses Jahr sind in der Woche vom 13.-20. Juli noch ganz viele Betten leer. Das dreistöckige, moderne Chalet mit 2-4 Bettzimmern bietet ein super Ambiente um einige Tage in den Alpen richtig zu geniessen.
> 
> Für 240.- CHF /Woche oder 45 CHF pro Tag kriegst Du ein Bett, Frühstück, Znacht, gute Laune, Aftertrailbier, Gleichgesinnte, Unterhaltung, Entspannung, Whirlpool, Sauna, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Juni 2013)

Hab mir für PdS (zumeist Chatel) heute die Minion DH 2.60 montiert in SuperTacky. 
Bei einer kleinen Ausfahrt kam mir das Bike (Canyon Torque) etwas sehr "statisch" vor. 
Mir fehlte die Agilität.

Sind die Reifen überdimensioniert, wenn man nicht DH fährt? Bin eher der FR.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen???

Bin ab 1. Juli in Chatel 

Monster


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte Maxxis gibt's nur als 2.5 und 2.7? Fahre dieses Jahr Minion 2.5 und Intense intruder 2.5


----------



## sochris (19. Juni 2013)

ich fahre in PDS immer 

Front: Maxxis Minion DH 42a
Rear: Maxxis Minion DH 60a

beide in 2,5 und kann mich nicht beklagen. Fahre sie sowohl FR als auch DH auf unterschiedlichen Bikes


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn es trocken ist Fähre ich vorne und hinten Minion F 2,7 42a
Wenn es nass ist Conti Kaiser oder MudKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (19. Juni 2013)

Ich lass mal die 2.6 Reifen drauf und nehme noch die bis jetzt bewehrten Ardent 2.4 mit..

Danke für eure Tipps

Monster


----------



## fishbone121 (19. Juni 2013)

sochris schrieb:


> ich fahre in PDS immer
> 
> Front: Maxxis Minion DH 42a
> Rear: Maxxis Minion DH 60a
> ...



Kann ich für PDS nur empfehlen!  Wenns feuchter wird noch evtl. Swampthings einpacken


----------



## sochris (19. Juni 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Kann ich für PDS nur empfehlen!  Wenns feuchter wird noch evtl. Swampthings einpacken


----------



## Dusius (19. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre High Roller 2 ich denke mal damit komme ich überall runter ^^


----------



## rush_dc (19. Juni 2013)

Mein Kollege war letztes Jahr mit den minion in den Anliegern deutlich schneller unterwegs als ich mit meinem HR2, die trails waren staubtrocken. Am letzten Tag hatte es leicht geregnet da ging's mit dem highroller wieder ganz gut.


----------



## visualex (20. Juni 2013)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Reifen sind, hat einer einen Tipp für mich? Bin das erste Mal in PdS. Fahre ein Torque FRX mit der Bereifung Ardent 2.4 EXO (60a) hinten und Minion DHF 2.5 EXO (60a) vorne. Für nasse Verhältnisse überlege ich mir für vorne einen zusätzlichen Reifen zu besorgen und den Minion hinten aufzuziehen. Nur welchen (in priorisierter Reihenfolge)?

Onza Greina DH 2.4 40 x 40 tpi - 45a (schön leicht)
High Roller II DH 2.4 42a
Maxxis SwampThing DH 2.5 ST42a
Maxxis SwampThing DH 2.35 42a

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Pure_Power (20. Juni 2013)

Dirty Dan...
Supermorzine Local Trails nach 2 Tagen Regen mit Muddy Mary= keine Chance!


----------



## Pure_Power (20. Juni 2013)

Dieses Jahr sind wir 3 Wochen unten...


----------



## nopeiler (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir deine Videos anschaue, steigt meine Vorfreude direkt noch mehr. Zum Glück sind es nur noch 3 Wochen bis wir wieder ballern können.

BTW:
ich brauche auch noch einen neuen Satz Matschreifen. Entweder werden es wieder die Dirty Dans oder ich probiere mal Wetscreams aus.


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2013)

Da unten hat es doch sicher auch dein ein oder anderen Bikeshop oder? 

Ich habe nicht vor mir ein Satz zu kaufen, ich brauche die Dinger hier bei mir eigentlich nie. Fahre meist in Todtnau und dort hat es sehr Felsigen Boden, Matschreifen sind da nicht von Vorteil.
Würde mir dann einfach dort was besorgen wenn es wirklich mal mehrere Tage Regnen sollte. 
Oder haltet ihr das für kein guten Plan ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (20. Juni 2013)

Doch, hat in Chatel 2 Shops und kleines Stück weiter auch einen. Sind zwar etwas teurer als Versender, aber ok. Im Notfall . Haben aber nicht alles. Sind Ehr kleinere shops


----------



## mad_homer (20. Juni 2013)

Sicher hats da bikeshops,nur sind das eher Apotheken. Wirst wohl hauptsächlich auch Maxxis Reifen dort finden. Letztes Jahr hab ich zumindest sonst nix gesehen.

Grüsse


----------



## rigger (20. Juni 2013)

Reifen kosten in PDS richtig Schotter, ca. 50 musste mit rechnen. Ich wurden mir auf jeden Fall welche kaufen....
Teilweise gibt auch nur reifen aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Dusius (20. Juni 2013)

Hmm das ist natürlich schon krass, muss ich mal schauen was ich da mache. 
Vielleicht hoffe ich auch einfach auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Echo (21. Juni 2013)

Soooo, hier ist also das Chatel-Thema!

Ich erwähns jetzt noch bei meiner Hoheit höchstpersönlich:

Vom 13.-20. Juli habe ich noch 8 freie Betten inklusive Frühstück und Abendessen und guter Stimmung im Haus in Chatel! Günstiger kommt ihr nicht an einen Schlafplatz mit Verpflegung (und Whirlpool, hehe) ran.
Wer also spontan die Kiste nach Frankreich rollen will, meldet euch bei mir per Mail:
[email protected]
Grüsse, die Campmutter :-D
Allen anderen:
Viel Spass in Portes Du Soleil!


----------



## sochris (21. Juni 2013)

Echo schrieb:


> Soooo, hier ist also das Chatel-Thema!
> 
> Ich erwähns jetzt noch bei meiner Hoheit höchstpersönlich:
> 
> ...





Off Topic @ Eve: das Whip hast du nicht mehr  



Dusius schrieb:


> Hmm das ist natürlich schon krass, muss ich mal schauen was ich da mache.
> Vielleicht hoffe ich auch einfach auf gutes Wetter



hab mir jetzt nassreifen bei hibike bestellt.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2013)

sochris schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt nassreifen bei hibike bestellt.



Was hast dir denn bestellt, ich denke ich lass es drauf ankommen^^

Generell, wie ist der Boden da unten so? ist der gleich sehr Matschig oder geht es noch?
In einigen Videos sieht es auch recht Steinig und Felsig aus, da sind Matschreifen ja dann eher ein Nachteil.


----------



## flametop (21. Juni 2013)

Da gibts alle bodentypen. Lockerer waldboden, plattgewaltztes hardpack, schroffes steiniges gelaende usw...


----------



## nopeiler (21. Juni 2013)

und dann gibt es noch Abschnitte die so etwas verursachen.







oder (® to SpaceEater & Stefan_78)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## flametop (21. Juni 2013)

Das sieht ja noch sauber aus. Vor 2 wochen hat man sich auf einer abfahrt alle 2min die brille sauberwischen muessen um ueberhaupt noch was zu sehen. Spass ist was anderes.


----------



## nopeiler (21. Juni 2013)

das hatte ich in meinem ersten jahr auch. seid dem gehört ein marsh guard bzw. mud guard und noch ein schutzblech für unterrohr zur standart pds ausrüstung. so bald das wetter schlecht wird, kommen die teile ans bike.


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten evtl. noch 4 Plätze im chalet in les gets frei. Wir sind vom 6-13.7 da. 
Chalet liegt ca. 400m vom lift entfernt.


----------



## sochris (24. Juni 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was hast dir denn bestellt, ich denke ich lass es drauf ankommen^^
> 
> Generell, wie ist der Boden da unten so? ist der gleich sehr Matschig oder geht es noch?
> In einigen Videos sieht es auch recht Steinig und Felsig aus, da sind Matschreifen ja dann eher ein Nachteil.



Swampthing 42 und 60.
Ist unterschiedlich, aber überwiegend sandig, steinig wurzelreich. .wenns normal nachts geschifft hat, dann sind die Strecken oft gegen 12 trockengefahren und nur noch etwas matschig. kann man mit normalen minions fahren. falls es doch dann mehr schifft, habe ich mir die Swampthing bestellt. aber ob ich sie draufziehe ist eine andere Frage. letzten jahre bin ich nur auf den Minions gefahren, auch bei Matsch. Stellenweise mit "ich sinke bis zum Knie ein". Dort musste man schieben.


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2013)

Ich werde mir keine kaufen, habe mir zur Sicherheit noch ein Satz High Roller 2 bestellt, die sind teuer genug  
Ich hoffe einfach auch gutes Wetter 

Es wird sicher richtig geil, kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn du nicht mal 100 Euro "Polster" hast, könnte es richtig Kacke werden.


----------



## rigger (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=FR0RA0228  B)


----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juni 2013)

Auch Wetter unabhängig, wechseln in Pds ruck zuck ein paar Euro den Besitzer 
Dieses Jahr muss man auch einen Alco-Test im Auto haben.


----------



## sochris (24. Juni 2013)

pure_power schrieb:


> auch wetter unabhängig, wechseln in pds ruck zuck ein paar euro den besitzer
> dieses jahr muss man auch einen alco-test im auto haben.




http://www.tcs.ch/de/auto-mobilitaet/verkehrsinfo/alkoholtest.php



> frankreich - alkoholtester
> seit dem 1. März 2013 müssen automobilisten einen einweg-alkoholtester im fahrzeug mitführen. Obwohl am obligatorium festgehalten wird, werden automobilisten *ohne dieses zubehör nicht gebüsst*.



:d


----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juni 2013)

Es gab eine "Übergangs-/Einführungszeit" von 6 Monaten ab 01.07.2012 (für Touristen), die ist inzwischen verstrichen...

*edit* http://www.adac.de/reise_freizeit/t...pId=6126&Land=51&PagingIds=LaenderNachrichten

ah ha

...

Mit ein paar Euro extra, meinte ich auch eher folgende Fälle:
-Dämpfer platzt
-Gabel suppt
-Schaltauge abgerissen (versuch mal ein Propain Schaltauge in Pds zu bekommen, das schafft nicht mal Chuck Norris!)
-Schaltwerk Abriss/defekt
-Regenkombi/Matschreifen weil man trotz Dauerregen doch mal fahren will
-Bremsbeläge
-Schläuche
-Cut von Pedal an Wade od. Schienbein (5 Stiche in Morzine beim Arzt kosten 75 Euro!)
-gebrochene Felgen
-Rahmenbruch

usw. u name it!

*edit2*
Helikopter fliegen ohne entsprechende Auslandskrankenversicherung ist auch ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Juni 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> *edit2*
> Helikopter fliegen ohne entsprechende Auslandskrankenversicherung ist auch ein echtes Schnäppchen



Reicht eigentlich eine normale Auslandskrankenversicherung aus oder muss man das "extra" angeben/bezahlen


----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juni 2013)

Frag besser mal bei deiner AKV nach, wenn du beim DAV Mitglied bist, die kommen für Rettung im alpinen Gelände für ihre Mitglieder auf (soweit ich weiss). Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## schablone (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/Alkoholtest-Alkoholtest-Roehrchen-Alkoholtester-Alkotester-Alko-Test-Frankreich;art27856,4733766

Die Geschichte mit dem Alkoholtester hat sich erledigt. Die Regelung wurde wieder abgeschafft.

Bei der ADAC Auslandskrankenversicherung werden Bergungskosten bis 2600 Euro erstattet. Das war bisher meine Wahl. Allerdings ist das für einen Heli-Freiflug vielleicht schon zu wenig...


----------



## Dusius (24. Juni 2013)

Also selbstverständlich habe ich Finanzielles Polster  und das mit dem Test hat sich wie oben steht ja erledigt. 
Ich bin ADAC Plus Mitglied, darum mache ich mir also auch keine Sorgen^^

Ein Propain Schaltauge habe ich als Ersatz dabei 
Schläuche und Flickzeug genug
Das wird schon^^

Ich kaufe mir keine Matschreifen, weil ich sie sonst nicht brauche, ich fahre meist in Todtnau und dort brauchst du nie welche 
Ich will mir einfach keine kaufen und sie dann hier verstauben lassen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2013)

Wer eine Mastercard Gold hat ist auch 60 Tage mit allem Pipapo im Ausland versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wer eine Mastercard Gold hat ist auch 60 Tage mit allem Pipapo im Ausland versichert.



Nur wenn er den Urlaub damit bezahlt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2013)

nene gilt auch so


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Das Thema Versicherung sollte man nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Oft besteht ein Unterschied zwischen Unfall- und Krankenversicherung. Kleingedrucktes lesen, sonst kann es sehr schnell SEHR! teuer werden. Ruecktransport per Heli moechte niemand privat zahlen! Zudem sollte man darauf achten, dass auch nicht-EU-Staaten abgedeckt sind. 

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2013)

Also speziell auf die Schweiz sollte man achten weil da selbst Privatversicherungen Ausnahmen machen (weils da z.T. erheblich teurer ist muss man die Differenz selber zahlen). Für die EU drüften die meisten ausreichend versichert sein sofern man keinen Rennen auf Zeit fährt und dabei einen Zuschauer umnietet.


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also speziell auf die Schweiz sollte man achten weil da selbst Privatversicherungen Ausnahmen machen (weils da z.T. erheblich teurer ist muss man die Differenz selber zahlen). Für die EU drüften die meisten ausreichend versichert sein sofern man keinen Rennen auf Zeit fährt und dabei einen Zuschauer umnietet.


 
Bei Rennen ist man normalerweise durch den Veranstalter versichert.


----------



## Nukem49 (25. Juni 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass man als ADAC Plus Mitglied nur für den Rücktransport nach Deutschland per Luftpost versichert ist!?
Ich glaube für die Bergung braucht man eine extra Auslandskrankenversicherung. Die bietet der ADAC aber auch an. Würd mich freuen wenn mich einer eines Besseren belehrt, da ich grade bischen am Rätseln bin ob mein Versicherungsschutz ausreichend ist...


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Schau doch mal in die AGBs bzw. AVBs.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand nen tip für ein Hotel...? Problem ist dass wir am Donnerstag früh losfahren wollten. Leogang ist verregnet ( war gebucht). 
Geht sowas ohne Hotel Buchen? Also findet man in morzine zb. was?


----------



## rush_dc (25. Juni 2013)

Schonmal über trivago probiert? Hab letztes Wochenende kurzfristig ein Hotel in chatel gebucht für 2 Tage um 80 das Doppelzimmer. War echt sauber und Top und billiger wird man dort nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (25. Juni 2013)

Danke... Ich Check das mal.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2013)

Denk da wirst du auch was vor Ort finden denn die haben im Sommer ja Überkapazitäten.


----------



## flametop (25. Juni 2013)

Dieses wochenende ist aber passportes. Da wird es sehr voll sein.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Juni 2013)

" A bus service adapted for carrying Mountain Bikes will be run daily between the resorts of Morzine and Les Gets from the 28th of June to the 1st of September 2013 (dates inclusive). This bus service will be reserved for those with a Portes du Soleil lift pass."


Hab den Thread nicht durchgelesen, aber falls es noch nicht bekannt war, gute Nachricht !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. Juni 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Dirty Dan...
> Supermorzine Local Trails nach 2 Tagen Regen...



Diese Local Trails haben bei uns die neuen bezeichnungen "Matt-Schwarz" und "Matt-Rot" bekommen. Sind auch bei regen runter. So eine Gaudi..


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)

Sind die local trails einfach zu finden in Super Morzine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sochris (27. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Sind die local trails einfach zu finden in Super Morzine?



Ja, alles ausgeschildert


----------



## rigger (27. Juni 2013)

Top Danke!


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juni 2013)

sochris schrieb:


> Ja, alles ausgeschildert



Was meint ihr jetzt? Die inoffiziellen Trails sind ausgeschildert!?


----------



## sochris (27. Juni 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Sind die local trails einfach zu finden in Super Morzine?



Ja, alles ausgeschildert


----------



## geq (27. Juni 2013)

würde ich mal annehmen, aber aufgrund des liftes wird es dieses Jahr nicht soo viel mit locatrails auf der pleney seite...


----------



## sashinsky (28. Juni 2013)

Warum, was ist denn mit dem Lift auf der Pleney Seite?


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2013)

Abgebrannt oder warm saniert wie man es sehen will.


----------



## RaceKing (28. Juni 2013)

Ist PdS eigentlich wie ein großer Bikepark, also eher auf DHler ausgerichtet oder kann man dort auch "normale" Endurotouren fahren? Überlege dort mit meinem Enduro hinzufahren, wäre in der Woche ab dem 20.7. dort.


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2013)

Enduro geht auch ohne probleme


----------



## psychorad!cal (28. Juni 2013)

Alles fahrbar mit dem Enduro,nur wenn man länger als einen Tag unterwegs ist mit den Liften,wünscht man sich 30cm Federweg ,aber die 20 meiner Boxxer tun es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (28. Juni 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ist PdS eigentlich wie ein großer Bikepark, also eher auf DHler ausgerichtet oder kann man dort auch "normale" Endurotouren fahren? Überlege dort mit meinem Enduro hinzufahren, wäre in der Woche ab dem 20.7. dort.



Wie die anderen schon schrieben geht Enduro sehr gut, ergänzend:
mit dem Enduro sollte man sich auch ein bissel abseits der Bikeparkstrecken umschaun...
Da gibt es ne Menge schöner Trails in dem Gebiet.
Da kann man dann sehr schön Liftunterstützte Touren fahren und dort die Bikeparkstrecken mit einbauen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Alles fahrbar mit dem Enduro,nur wenn man länger als einen Tag unterwegs ist mit den Liften,wünscht man sich 30cm Federweg ,aber die 20 meiner Boxxer tun es auch.



Also bei 'ner Woche intensivem Fahren fänd ich ein Enduro wegen der Bremswellen etwas unterdimensioniert. Also am Ende der Woche fallen einem schon mit 200mm die Hände ab.


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2013)

Ich fands jetzt das letzte mal mit 160 vorne und 150 hinten nicht so schlimm...


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Juni 2013)

Möglichkeiten hat man dort ohne Ende 
Klar ist ein Downhiller dort mit den Liftmöglichkeiten die Luxusvariante aber mein erster Aufenthalt dort war mit einem G-Zero FX 1 mit 120/110mm Federweg und auch damit bin ich alles gefahren
Und die Engländer lieben die Touren mit ihren Hardtails zu fahren
Also es sind die Alpen und dort ist Platz für alle Räder
Touren gibt es in Hülle&Fülle!
Allen viel Spaß dieses Jahr und 5 von uns machen sich nächsten Freitag auf den Weg zu unserem Stammchalet
Bei mir hat mal wieder der Zeitpunkt nicht gepasst, aber ich komme Morzine wieder näher
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## rigger (28. Juni 2013)

Jau geil wir sind ab nächsten freitag auch in PDS!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Juni 2013)

Dann mal viel Spaß Nils und hoffentlich habt ihr alle Glück mit dem Wetter
Vielleicht siehst du ja die anderen
Gruß Jens!


----------



## RaceKing (28. Juni 2013)

Das klingt doch gut. Ich will sowieso keine Woche im Park fahren. Ich bin eher der Tourer und fahre auch gerne selbst berghoch ð Ich werde mich mal noch ein bisschen informieren was es dort fÃ¼r MÃ¶glichkeiten gibt. WÃ¤re noch jemand von euch in der Woche ab dem 20.7. dort?


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Juni 2013)

"Wir" sind von 20.07.-10.08 unten 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10703383&postcount=200


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Juni 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut. Ich will sowieso keine Woche im Park fahren. Ich bin eher der Tourer und fahre auch gerne selbst berghoch ð Ich werde mich mal noch ein bisschen informieren was es dort fÃ¼r MÃ¶glichkeiten gibt. WÃ¤re noch jemand von euch in der Woche ab dem 20.7. dort?



Ich kann jedes Jahr immer wieder nur auf diese Seite verweisen
Dort findet man alle Informationen, die man Ã¼ber PDS braucht
Und alles auf dem neuesten Stand!
Hier sind alle aktuellen StreckenplÃ¤ne zum downloaden
http://www.morznet.com/lifts/system.html

und fÃ¼r alle, die dorthin fahren mal wieder ein paar bewegte Bilder aus unserem groÃen PDS-Fundus


GruÃ aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (29. Juni 2013)

Wie ist das mit den Liftkarte? Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn ich einen Winterpass habe der Sommerpass 50% billiger ist. 
Stehen da Namen drauf oder kann ich irgend einen nehmen? 
Wenn ich jeden nehmen kann, hat jemand einen für mich?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Juli 2013)

Wer ist denn in KW 31 (27.7. - 3.8.) oder KW 32 (3.-10.8.) alles in PDS und hätte noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?



Edit: Hab ich das gerade richtig zusammengefügt und verstanden... in Morzine ist die Pleney Gondelbahn abgebrannt und ausser Betrieb, deshalb fährt von Morzine nach Les Gets ein Pendelbus?? Dann kann man wohl den Pleney DH nicht fahren es sei denn man schiebt??


----------



## rigger (1. Juli 2013)

Bis 1030 Uhr fahren die beiden anderen Lifte an der pleney die für die Rodelbahn da sind, danach sind die dann nur noch für Rodler und Wanderer auf glaube ich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juli 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit den Liftkarte? Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn ich einen Winterpass habe der Sommerpass 50% billiger ist.
> Stehen da Namen drauf oder kann ich irgend einen nehmen?
> Wenn ich jeden nehmen kann, hat jemand einen für mich?



Das funzt nicht. Musst eine Saisonkarte haben die personalisiert ist.


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2013)

War ja irgendwie auch klar


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2013)

Die Liftkarten in PDS sind doch es so günstig im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier oder in Österreich.

Da kannst in PDS 2 Tage an über 25 modernen Liften fahren was man in BMais für einen lahmen 1er Sessellift aus der Steinzeit am Tag zahlt.


Ich würd weiterhin Anschluss an eine Gruppe suchen, eine Woche PDS im Zeitraum Ende Juli - Mitte August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juli 2013)

Würde vielleicht mit ein paar Kollegen vom 19.08.- 23.08. hinfahren. Bin nur noch etwas unsicher ob ich mit meinen 150 Vorne und 150 Hinten viel Spaß haben werde


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

Aber sicher haste Spass da!


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juli 2013)

Hoffe ich doch auch. Im Zweifelsfall muss ich n bisschen langsamer machen als die Kollegen mit Doppelbrücke und co


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

so siehts aus!!


----------



## Tobilas (3. Juli 2013)

Nochmal zum Thema: Lifte in Morzine
In Richtung Les Gets geht's zwar, aber mit 2 betagten Sesselliften, die offensichtlich noch aus den Gründerzeiten stammen. Das dauert ewig, da schläfste echt ein, aber man kommt hoch. Den ganzen Tag da rum zu fahren ist aber ätzend und nicht zu empfehlen.
Die Kabinenbahn und der Sessel Richtung Avoriaz gehen wie gehabt schön flott, sodaß die Strecken oberhalb Morzine gut zu fahren sind.
Man kann gewisse Bautätigkeit erkennen an der Talstation, aber ob das bis zur Wintersaison noch was wird bezweifle ich. Bis zur nächsten Sommersaison sollte das aber klappen, meine ich.
Schönen Gruß aus Chatel!
Roland


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2013)

wenn du denks die sind aus der Gründerzeit, kennst du den Lift in Bischoffsmais?

 @kRoNiC 150mm sind nicht das limitierende, vor allem nicht in les gets und chatel. Aber besorg dir ordentliche Reifen!


----------



## Tobilas (3. Juli 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wenn du denks die sind aus der Gründerzeit, kennst du den Lift in Bischoffsmais?



Nee, kenn ich nicht. So wie du das sagst, isses wohl besser...

Und das mit den Reifen stimmt, ebenso wichtig der Reifendruck! Eine Sache, die total unterschätzt wird.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Shifty20 (3. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,
wir sind ab 20.07. für 2 Wochen in Morzine, jetzt wollte ich noch fragen, ob schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Zoll bei der Anreise durch die Schweiz hatte. lt. ÖAMTC/ADAC ist es ja z.B. nur erlaubt



> 2 Liter bis 15% vol. und (ab 17 Jahren) 1 Liter über 15% vol.


 
mitzuführen. Aber bissl Bier wollten wir schon auch einpacken 
Kontrollieren die recht streng? 

und die Anreise über die Schweiz würd uns Maut/Vignetten technisch doch billiger kommen, als über Italien.

gruß
Michi


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2013)

Sie können sich querstellen, tun es aber normalerweise nicht.
bei uns wurde mal das "Versorgungsauto" aufgehalten mit Alkohol für 10 Personen für eine Woche. Dem Grenzer ist das Gesicht auf den Boden gefallen als der Fahrer alles aufgezählt hat, ihn aber dann durchgewunken, weil er gesagt hat, dass er mit dem vorherigen Wagen auf dem Weg nach Frankreich ist.
"normalerweise ist es verboten, aber wir drücken ein Auge zu..." (mit schweizer Dialekt)


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

Angehalten haben die kaum jemanden an der grenze, selbst als wir mit 4 Mann (alle mit Warnweste an!!  ) über die Grenze sind aber wir hatten auch kein bier dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Juli 2013)

Uns haben die noch nie das Bier abgenommen
Die Grenzkontrollen sind völlig in Ordnung und meistens wird man durchgewunken 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## flametop (3. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Uns haben die noch nie das Bier abgenommen



Das Bier wird auch nicht abgenommen. Man muss Steuern nachzahlen, wenn es ein Beamter ganz genau nimmt. Anonsten gibt es auch in der Schweiz im Coop guenstiges Bier oder in allen Supermaerkten auf der franz. Seite.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> Das Bier wird auch nicht abgenommen. Man muss Steuern nachzahlen, wenn es ein Beamter ganz genau nimmt. Anonsten gibt es auch in der Schweiz im Coop guenstiges Bier oder in allen Supermaerkten auf der franz. Seite.



Aber kein gutes Bier aus Bayern, nur Abwaschwasser.


----------



## Shifty20 (3. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke mal für die Infos. Auch wenn man nur auf der Durchreise ist, wenn ers genau nimmt haben wir halt pech gehabt...



rigger schrieb:


> Angehalten haben die kaum jemanden an der grenze, selbst als wir mit 4 Mann (alle mit Warnweste an!!  ) über die Grenze sind aber wir hatten auch kein bier dabei...


 
darf man fragen warum ihr alle Warnwesten anhattet? 



> Das Bier wird auch nicht abgenommen. Man muss Steuern nachzahlen, wenn es ein Beamter ganz genau nimmt. Anonsten gibt es auch in der Schweiz im Coop guenstiges Bier oder in allen Supermaerkten auf der franz. Seite.


 
um günstig geht es ja gar nicht so  
aber ich hab auch noch nie ein franz. oder schweizer Bier getrunken muss ich zugeben...


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

Franz. bier geht wenn man sonst nich mix wenn man da ist dann fällt das so nicht auf wies schmeckt.

Wir haben nen freund der mit war verarscht, wir sagten jeder der in der schweiz mit dem Auto fährt muss die Warnweste tragen, ist neuerdings pflicht und da mussten wir die dann ja auch tragen damit das für ihn glaubhaft ist!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Juli 2013)

Shifty20 schrieb:


> aber ich hab auch noch nie ein franz. oder schweizer Bier getrunken muss ich zugeben...



Nimm a Mass, kipp ne Flasche Augustiner Edelstoff rein, füll mit Leitungswasser auf und fertig ist die Franzosenplörre.

Wohl bekomms! 

Aber da wir Sportler sind brauchen wir doch normal fast kein Bier. Also mir reichen für einen ganzen PDS-Urlaub 4-5 halbe auf eine Woche.


----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

Unsere Ausbeute nach 2 Tagen in Saalbach letztes Jahr mit 11 Mann


----------



## kRoNiC (3. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ... mir reichen für einen ganzen PDS-Urlaub 4-5 halbe auf eine Woche.



4-5 halbe Kisten meinst du wohl?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2013)

ich hätte gesagt pro tag.

riggers bild finde ich realistischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (3. Juli 2013)

letztes jahr in saalbach war auch teilweise ein wenig zu extrem. Samstags morgen um 8 uhr angekommen (12std fahrt) sachen raus und aufs rad und ab zum lift, da hat ein kumpel uns erst 2mal mal über den Bergstadl gescheucht und dann hats mit und nem kumpel gereicht und sind um 13 uhr wieder anner Bude gewesen und dann hoch die tassen bis abends ich glaub das waren 10 halbe bei mir...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juli 2013)

Tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt manche enttäusche. Obwohl ich gebürtiger Niederbayer bin und seitdem in meiner niederbayerischen Heimat Niederbayern lebe war das oben mit 4-5 halbe Bier im Urlaub in der Woche kein Scherz sondern eher hoch gegriffen.

Ich kann derzeit gar nicht sagen wann ich die letzte halbe Bier getrunken habe so lang ist das schon her. Wenn ich mit diesem "Biertraining" 5-6 halbe Bier an einem Abend erwische dann weis ich nicht mehr wie ich heisse, wo oben und unten ist und gehen geht auch nicht mehr.

Ich war 2012 auch mit 11 Leuten in PDS und nach einem Umtrunk am Abend sah das so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1184240?in=set

Das Bild ist mir also bekannt - dennoch bevorzuge ich bei Alkohol Rotwein oder einen Cuba Libre.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juli 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> 4-5 halbe Kisten meinst du wohl?



Wenn es so wäre, könnte ich kein Bike mehr bewegen...


Aber ich würde immer noch Anschluss an eine Gruppe suchen ... sofern ich als nicht Biertrinker mitgenommen werde. Meiner Stimmung macht das keinen Abbruch.


----------



## ale2812 (4. Juli 2013)

hat jemand einen Tipp für ein Hotel mit moderaten preisen und guten essen/zimmern?

ich bin jetzt seit tagen auf der suche, finde allerdings nur lächerlich schlechte hotels oder in die richtung luxus. dazu kommen die lächerlichen preisvorstellungen. 
chalet kommt nicht wirklich in frage, da wir nur  zu zweit sind.


----------



## Shifty20 (4. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aber da wir Sportler sind brauchen wir doch normal fast kein Bier. Also mir reichen für einen ganzen PDS-Urlaub 4-5 halbe auf eine Woche.


 
da hast du scho recht, soll ja auch ein Sporturlaub bleiben, aber 1-2 gemütlich am Abend könnens schon sein.

und wenns 1mal passt und die Nacht länger wird, auch mehr . Bleiben ja auch 2 Wochen.


----------



## Strider (4. Juli 2013)

So um mal wieder vom Bier zum Bike zu kommen.
Wir fahren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in die Region und haben ein Ferienhaus oberhalb von Montriond in der Nähe von Les Lindarettes. Gibt es eine Beschreibung der Strecken da? Oder wenigstens Namen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2013)

wenn du dir die Liftkarten holst, dann nimst du einfach noch eine Streckenkarte mit. von les Lindarets kommst du perfekt überall hin. das ist quasi das Zentrum von dem ganzen Gebiet.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Juli 2013)

Strider schrieb:


> So um mal wieder vom Bier zum Bike zu kommen.
> Wir fahren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in die Region und haben ein Ferienhaus oberhalb von Montriond in der Nähe von Les Lindarettes. Gibt es eine Beschreibung der Strecken da? Oder wenigstens Namen?




Definiere oberhalb Montriond bitte genauer.

Von Montriond nach Les Lindarets ist es schon ein Stück und vor allem bergauf. Ich vermute es wird einfacher sein von Montriond aus auf der Strasse nach Morzine zu fahren -das sind nur ca. 100 HM bergauf - und dort ins Bikegebiet starten. Der Standort des Ferienhauses ist jedenfalls schon ein Stück weg vom Schuss und Montriond ist der tiefste Punkt da dort ohne Liftanschluss, ohne Bikestrecken.

Karten findest Du im PDF Format hier auf dieser Homepage:
http://www.morznet.com/lifts/system.html


----------



## Strider (4. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Definiere oberhalb Montriond bitte genauer.
> 
> Von Montriond nach Les Lindarets ist es schon ein Stück und vor allem bergauf. Ich vermute es wird einfacher sein von Montriond aus auf der Strasse nach Morzine zu fahren -das sind nur ca. 100 HM bergauf - und dort ins Bikegebiet starten. Der Standort des Ferienhauses ist jedenfalls schon ein Stück weg vom Schuss und Montriond ist der tiefste Punkt da dort ohne Liftanschluss, ohne Bikestrecken.
> 
> ...



Danke. Wir sind auf knapp 1500 in der Nähe von Les Lindarettes.
Könnt ihr was zu den drei Trails (Blau rot schwarz) sagen die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind http://www.morznet.com/item_files/avoriaz-bike-trail-map.pdf

Auf youtube finde ich mit den Namen nur Wintervideos


----------



## fishbone121 (4. Juli 2013)

Strider schrieb:


> Danke. Wir sind auf knapp 1500 in der Nähe von Les Lindarettes.
> Könnt ihr was zu den drei Trails (Blau rot schwarz) sagen die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind http://www.morznet.com/item_files/avoriaz-bike-trail-map.pdf
> 
> Auf youtube finde ich mit den Namen nur Wintervideos




Sind ein paar spaßige eher naturbelassene Trails, ohne besonders große Sprünge oder besonderen highlights, machen aber trotzdem Spaß. Mit dem Lift auf der anderen Seite bist du aber auch direkt im Bikepark Châtel, wo du ziemlich wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß haben wirst


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2013)

auf der einen wurde die französische Meisterschaft im DH ausgefahren.
alle recht witzig und naturbelassen. aber wie gesagt, mit dem einen Lift bist du rapzap in Chatel wo 15? strecken auf euch warten. mit dem anderen bist du gleich in der schweiz auf der schweizer meisterschaftsstrecke. nach morzine kommst du auch ruckzuck. les lindarets ist der Knotenpunkt


----------



## hofschalk (4. Juli 2013)

Bei regen ist chatel nicht zu empfehlen. Heute dran gewesen..ewig gebraucht von morzine. Dann bis auf den roten hauptautobahnbremswellentrail alles gesperrt. Waren knietief im Match


----------



## rigger (4. Juli 2013)

Wie isses den zur zeit in Les Gets?


----------



## Pure_Power (4. Juli 2013)

Zerbombt ? (wie immer)


----------



## Tobilas (4. Juli 2013)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Bei regen ist chatel nicht zu empfehlen. Heute dran gewesen..ewig gebraucht von morzine. Dann bis auf den roten hauptautobahnbremswellentrail alles gesperrt. Waren knietief im Match



die Trails am Rochasson sind gesperrt, unten nach Pre la Joux war doch alles ganz gut zu fahren, zumindest am Nachmittag nach 13 Uhr. Viel schlechter isses dann vergleichsweise in Champery oder Morgins :kotz:
Am besten bei Nässe ist es tatsächlich in Les Gets.
Aber ja, bei Regen ist alles schaise..
Wir hoffen morgen noch auf einen guten Tag bevor's am Samstag zurück geht.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juli 2013)

War den Aktuell mal jemand in Morgins unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (4. Juli 2013)

naja, am Sonntag war ich dort. Da war's übel naß, seit gestern hat es wieder geregnet, also wird's nicht gerade besser sein.


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juli 2013)

Also höre ich bei euch heraus noch kein Minion Wetter ist. 
Wir sind ab Samstag da.


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2013)

Also das Wetter soll Heute und Morgen gut werden da unten, denke das sollte doch trocknen oder? Auf den Webcams sieht es schon gar nicht mehr so feucht aus, zumindest an den Liften.


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2013)

Na ein wenig dauert das mit dem Trocknen schon, werden wir ja samstag sehen. erstmal in les gets anfangen und sich dann vorarbeiten durchs gebiet. 

Endlich wieder PDS!!!


----------



## Shifty20 (5. Juli 2013)

Wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß!!!
bei uns dauerts noch 2 Wochen....


----------



## zerobastard (5. Juli 2013)

Hoi, ma ne Frage an alle die schon unten sind. Gibts die Trailkarten dort so als kostenlose Flyer-ähnliche Teile, wie mans aus vielen Wandergebieten kennt, oder machts sinn sich zB die "summer"-karten von der Seite hier vorher auszudrucken: (und evtl laminiern...) http://www.morznet.com/morzine/maps.html?

Und: ich fahr mit nem durchaus AM-tauglichen Tourenfully hin (amr lector7700), die Trails die auf den Karten als blau gekennzeichnet sind dürften damit fahrbar sein oder?
thx schonma und ich wünsch allen die schon da sind mal n bissl besseres Wetter!


----------



## Bademaista (5. Juli 2013)

zerobastard schrieb:


> Hoi, ma ne Frage an alle die schon unten sind. Gibts die Trailkarten dort so als kostenlose Flyer-ähnliche Teile, wie mans aus vielen Wandergebieten kennt, oder machts sinn sich zB die "summer"-karten von der Seite hier vorher auszudrucken: (und evtl laminiern...) http://www.morznet.com/morzine/maps.html?
> 
> Und: ich fahr mit nem durchaus AM-tauglichen Tourenfully hin (amr lector7700), die Trails die auf den Karten als blau gekennzeichnet sind dürften damit fahrbar sein oder?
> thx schonma und ich wünsch allen die schon da sind mal n bissl besseres Wetter!



Trailkarten gibts überall wo du Tages/Wochenkarten kaufst gratis zum mitnehmen.
Die Blauen Trails (zumindest in Morgins, Chatel, Les Getz und Morzine) sind sicher fahrbar mit nem Tourenfully.


Falls ihr mal noch was anderes anschauen wollt: St Luc Bike Park - lohnt sich. Ist 1.5 Stunden entfernt von Morgins - Hier ein Link auf unser Review: St Luc Bike Park PS: Gibt auch nen Trail von St Luc runter ins Rhone Tal (Wanderkarten anschauen)


PS: Bin aber Sa-So auch in Chatel unterwegs. Hoffe es trocknet ein wenig ab. Wetter sollte ja stimmen


----------



## Myrkskog (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade aktuelle Bilder von PDS gesehen und es scheint teilweise noch jede Menge Schnee zu liegen welcher abtaut und den ganzen Hang einweicht. Sah alles aus wie Sau, daher haben wir uns heute vermutlich kurzfristig lieber für Lac Blanc und La Bresse entschieden. Bis der Schnee nicht weg ist scheint auch das gute Wetter nichts zu nützen.


----------



## RaceKing (5. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand von euch einen empfehlenswerten Campingplatz in PdS? Bin evtl. in 2 Wochen mit dem Zelt dort unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (5. Juli 2013)

http://www.camping.de/de/plätze/europa/frankreich/rhône_alpes/montriond/camping_le_pre.html

Sehr spartanisch aber unbegrenzt/kostenlos warm Wasser beim Duschen (2010).
Gemütliche 8-10 Min mit dem Bike am Bach entlang zum Supermorzine Lift.


----------



## rush_dc (5. Juli 2013)

Wir sind übers we auch wieder n chatel, bleiben heute bei der hinfahrt noch in Biel stehen für paar Runden... Wetter wird ja Top


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2013)

Ich seh auf den Webcams keinen schnee in les gets und Chatel...


----------



## Myrkskog (5. Juli 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder. Da es Facebook Bilder von Bekannten meiner Frau sind und ich nicht weiß ob es erwünscht ist, habe ich sie leider etwas unkenntlich machen müssen - aber man erkennt den Schnee. Bilder sind von gestern oder vorgestern.


----------



## rigger (5. Juli 2013)

Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Myrkskog (5. Juli 2013)

Also das 2te sieht für mich aus wie das Tretstück von Champery nach Chatel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2013)

Das untere Bild müsste unterhalb vom Pointe du Mossetes entstanden sein Richtung Les Lindarettes.


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube wir meinen das gleiche


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2013)

Auf den Webcams von Chatel und Les Gets ist trotzdem kein Schnee ^^


----------



## Jogi (5. Juli 2013)

Wir waren von Sa bis Mi in Les Gets. Da liegt kein Schnee mehr auf den Strecken. Die Abschnitte durch den Wald waren aber noch seeeeehr nass.

Auch auf der Fahrt rüber nach Chatel waren einige Schlammpassagen, ebenso die schwarze Strecke unterhalb der Supermorzine. Das war stellenweise ein reines Schlammbad


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2013)

Gibt es denn auch Strecken die komplett trocken sind?? bin morgen das erste mal in Chatel


----------



## Pure_Power (5. Juli 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Dirty Dan...
> Supermorzine Local Trails nach 2 Tagen Regen mit Muddy Mary= keine Chance!



Ich hatte dich vorgewarnt


----------



## sochris (6. Juli 2013)

Schnee hat's nur am Rand. Wir sind heute den ganzen Tag Gefahren


----------



## psychorad!cal (6. Juli 2013)

Heute Traumverhältnisse in Chatel und Avoriaz,Les Crosets,einzig auf der Noisette oben ist bisschen Schneedownhill angesagt .Nicht weitersagen hatte heute schon genug Leute,und  in Chatel haben sie Momentan nur eine Schiene montiert


----------



## rigger (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## mlb (7. Juli 2013)

In Chatel war heute alles gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. Juli 2013)

An die Leute die 2013 schon da waren oder noch da sind:

Fahren nun extra Busse oder sowas von Morzine richtung LesGets für Biker?


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Juli 2013)

Es fährt ein Bus mit Bikehänger, habe ich heute gesehen.
Wir sind aber mit dem Auto rüber Gefahren und hatten uns einen Parkplatz in der Steckenmitte gesichert ( am See ) das war auch ganz gut.


----------



## rush_dc (7. Juli 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> In Chatel war heute alles gut fahrbar.



Bis auf die blauen trails, die sind ja schon übelst zerbombt...
Chatelline muss leider auch erst eingefahren werden, da waren sie gestern noch am Baggern und darum heute noch recht weich.
Aber es gibt ja genug andere coole trails. Wie sind heute die meiste zeit in Les lindaret gefahren, gibt echt gute trails dort, ohne bremswellen und anstehen am Lift.


----------



## Tobilas (7. Juli 2013)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> An die Leute die 2013 schon da waren oder noch da sind:
> 
> Fahren nun extra Busse oder sowas von Morzine richtung LesGets für Biker?



Busse fahren, ob das dann wirklich schneller ist als mit dem Lift kannste mal selber ausprobieren. Wir sind jedenfalls mit dem Lift gefahren, dauert sau lange! Naja, da muß man durch. Nächstes Jahr soll alles anders werden, die sind schon am Bauen   Vor Langeweile hab ich mal n Video vom Liftfahren gemacht 

http://youtu.be/OHt5O5Adwqk

Gruß
Roland


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juli 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Busse fahren, ob das dann wirklich schneller ist als mit dem Lift kannste mal selber ausprobieren. Wir sind jedenfalls mit dem Lift gefahren, dauert sau lange! Naja, da muß man durch. Nächstes Jahr soll alles anders werden, die sind schon am Bauen   Vor Langeweile hab ich mal n Video vom Liftfahren gemacht
> 
> http://youtu.be/OHt5O5Adwqk
> 
> ...


Man hast du gleichzeitig ein slowmotion Test gemacht? Ich hoffe da steht oben einer der einen weckt sonst fahr ich da in ner Woche ein paar extra Runden


----------



## rigger (8. Juli 2013)

gestern haben die den lift schon um 1010 uhr dicht gemacht und wir standen da, sind dann mit dem bus zurück nach les gets.


----------



## Tobilas (8. Juli 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Man hast du gleichzeitig ein slowmotion Test gemacht? Ich hoffe da steht oben einer der einen weckt sonst fahr ich da in ner Woche ein paar extra Runden



, nee, leider ist das Echtzeit. Und ja, oben steht ein Weckdienst 
Dichtgemacht um 10 Uhr?? Kann ich mir ja gar nicht vorstellen....auch wenn kein/kaum Betrieb war, der lief immer......


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht denn die rote Strecke in Les Gets direkt unterm Lift aus?
Noch fahrbar oder immer noch oder schon wieder zerbombt?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juli 2013)

Das rote Ding unter dem Lift ist schon sehr krass ! Da sind schon einige Bordsteinkanten drin.

Wir kommen gerade aus Avoriaz und sind super zufrieden. Sind alle Strecken abgefahren und der Gesamtzustand ist zufriedenstellend.
Insgesamt trocken ( Minion verhältnisse ) mit zwei bis drei Pfützen. 
Jetzt kommt gerade ein Gewitter über Morzine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juli 2013)

Jo die nächsten Tage solls ja noch Gewittern...
Wir sind ab Sonntag unten, da solls ja besser werden 
Wenn ihr in Avoriaz wart, seit ihr dann auch mal SuperMorzine gefahren?
Dann würde wir glaub uns die ersten beiden Tage dort hin begeben anstelle von LesGets.
Obwohl es in LesGets ja noch die MontChery gibt oder wie die andere Seite heißt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juli 2013)

Mont Chery sind wir gestern auch Gefahren, das ging ganz gut. Das steile Stück in der schwarzen line ist aber heftig.


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juli 2013)

Super Morzine sind wir heute nicht Gefahren wegen des Gewitters, sind die Strasse runter. Die haben aber einiges gebaut und das sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## fishbone121 (8. Juli 2013)

die neue Strecke beim Super Morzine sieht echt ganz nett aus  
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/319268/


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Juli 2013)

Wir überlegen morgen nach Morgins zu fahren, kann irgendwer etwas zum aktuellen Streckenzustand sagen ? Schlamm ? Bremswellen ?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das steile Stück in der schwarzen line ist aber heftig.



Als ich bei der ersten Befahrung dieser schwarzen Strecke an der Stelle um die Kurve kam hätte ich mein Gesicht sehen wollen. Ich glaub mein Mund war offen und mir fiel ein Aug raus. 


Ich suche immer noch eine Fahrgemeinschaft und oder Mitfahrgelegenheit für eine Woche PDS im Zeitraum Ende Juli - Mitte August, am besten KW 32.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (8. Juli 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bis auf die blauen trails, die sind ja schon übelst zerbombt...
> Chatelline muss leider auch erst eingefahren werden, da waren sie gestern noch am Baggern und darum heute noch recht weich.
> Aber es gibt ja genug andere coole trails. Wie sind heute die meiste zeit in Les lindaret gefahren, gibt echt gute trails dort, ohne bremswellen und anstehen am Lift.



Fand das letztes Jahr schlimmer in Chatel....

Lets Gets fand ich heute krass zerbombt....
Und dann noch Zwangspause auf dem Rückweg oben am supermorzine. Haben alle Lifte dicht gemacht wegen einem Gewitter. Zum Glück ging's irgendwann weiter, sonst hatten wir nach Avoriaz und dann noch nach Chatel rüber schieben müssen....


----------



## colt73 (9. Juli 2013)

Regen, Gewitter, zu wenig Sonnentage und zerbombte Trails kann ich von letzter Woche auch bestÃ¤tigen ;-( 
Aber schÃ¶n wars dennoch! 

Uns wurde beim Kauf der 6-Tages LiftpÃ¤sse gesagt, dass man einen Tag umsonst kriegt, wenn man die PÃ¤sse beim nÃ¤chsten Besuch vorzeigt. 
Kann das jemand bestÃ¤tigen? 
Oder will das jemand ausprobieren (wÃ¤re dann eine Ersparnis von 50â¬ ggÃ¼ einem 3-Tagesticket)? Gegen ne Kiste Bier (12â¬) wÃ¼rde ich die verschicken. 

Viel Spass an alle die noch hinfahren!


----------



## sochris (9. Juli 2013)

colt73 schrieb:


> Uns wurde beim Kauf der 6-Tages Liftpässe gesagt, dass man einen Tag umsonst kriegt, wenn man die Pässe beim nächsten Besuch vorzeigt.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> Oder will das jemand ausprobieren (wäre dann eine Ersparnis von 50 ggü einem 3-Tagesticket)? Gegen ne Kiste Bier (12) würde ich die verschicken.
> 
> Viel Spass an alle die noch hinfahren!



Schau mal was bei Bonus steht. Wieviele Punkte. Glaub bei 66 oder 88 gibt es einen Tag gratis. Oder waren's 90?!?


----------



## RaceKing (9. Juli 2013)

Ich muss nochmal fragen  : Ist noch jemand ab dem 20.7 in PdS? Wäre super wenn ich mich dort mit ein paar Leuten zum Fahren treffen könnte, alleine machts nicht so viel Spaß  Und hat noch jemand ein paar Tipps für schöne Endurotouren? ich habe bis jetzt nur die http://de.portesdusoleil.com/portes-du-soleil-mtb-rundtour.html gefunden...


----------



## colt73 (9. Juli 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal fragen  : Ist noch jemand ab dem 20.7 in PdS? Wäre super wenn ich mich dort mit ein paar Leuten zum Fahren treffen könnte, alleine machts nicht so viel Spaß  Und hat noch jemand ein paar Tipps für schöne Endurotouren? ich habe bis jetzt nur die http://de.portesdusoleil.com/portes-du-soleil-mtb-rundtour.html gefunden...



Die Passportes Tour ist schon ganz nett, immerhin 80km. Kann man auch auf 2 Tage verteilen. Und die schönen Trails kann man auch gut mehrmals fahren. Aber es sind auch einige Abschnitte über Aspahlt oder Schotter dabei. 
Wir haben uns auch ein MTB Tourenbuch mit 53 Routen geholt; von Cedric Tassan, gibts auch in Englisch. Ist in den Touri Büros zu kriegen und kostet ca 20. Das sind auch viele brauchbare Touren drin beschrieben.

Viel Spass.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,
wir wollen morgen nach chatel rüber und wüssten gerne ob es dort heute geregnet hat?kann uns da jemand auskunft geben?

Danke


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juli 2013)

Welche lifte bzw. Bikeparks liegen denn eigentlich noch zwischen dem Super Morzine Gipfel und Châtel ?

Wir sind letztes Jahr mit dem Auto nach Chatel gefahrn von Morzine aus, da es schon ein wenig spät am Tag war um noch rüber zu radeln. Wie lang braucht man denn ?


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2013)

Von supermorzine musst du nach lindarets runter und von lindarets nach chatel hoch.

Waren heute mal in morgins mit dem auto und die haben da echt geile strecken, leider hat nach drei Abfahrten angefangen zu regnen. Sind dann kurz noch nach Chatel mit dem auto und konnten da noch ein paar Abfahrten gemacht. 

Morgen geht noch mal hier in les gets shredden.

Avoriaz steht bei mir auf jeden Fall noch auf dem plan.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Juli 2013)

haben euch heute auf dem Parkplatz ja gesehen   war lustig...eine abfahrt von uns...und wieder zurück nach Morzine....runter zum Super Morzine...und der hat genau in dem Moment geschlossen wegen Gewitter als wir dort angekommen sind

wie sah es in Chatel aus....hat es dort dann auch angefangen zu regnen??


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Welche lifte bzw. Bikeparks liegen denn eigentlich noch zwischen dem Super Morzine Gipfel und Châtel ?
> 
> Wir sind letztes Jahr mit dem Auto nach Chatel gefahrn von Morzine aus, da es schon ein wenig spät am Tag war um noch rüber zu radeln. Wie lang braucht man denn ?



Watttttt !!!! 

Dat geht mit dem Bike schneller wie mit dem Auto 

Auf dem Weg liegt noch Avoriaz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (9. Juli 2013)

Oh man ich will auch (bis auf den Regenteil)


Der Hammer und Planai ist wohl befahrbar


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Watttttt !!!!
> 
> Dat geht mit dem Bike schneller wie mit dem Auto
> 
> Auf dem Weg liegt noch Avoriaz.



Waren zum ersten mal da, haben wir dann hinterher auch gemerkt. 

 @KaiKaisen

Dass Pleney offen ist hab ich mir aber schon gedacht, wieso auch nicht, verläuft ja nicht am Lift oder so.


----------



## lipmo51 (9. Juli 2013)

Wie kommt ihr dann zum pleney hoch?


----------



## kRoNiC (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das Video sehen bekomme ich irgendwie Angst mit meinem Wicked 150 zu fahren


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juli 2013)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr dann zum pleney hoch?



Sessellifte, morgens bis 10:30.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Juli 2013)

Und hier kommt noch ein Beitrag von mir, da 5 meiner Kumpels in Morzine in unserem Stammchalet sitzen und ein paar Blonde trinken werden
Also noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus meinem Album, aus einer der besten Freeride-Ecken des Planeten
Allen viel Freude vor Ort


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Und hier kommt noch ein Beitrag von mir, da 5 meiner Kumpels in Morzine in unserem Stammchalet sitzen und ein paar Blonde trinken werden
> Also noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus meinem Album, aus einer der besten Freeride-Ecken des Planeten
> Allen viel Freude vor Ort



 Sau gut !

Hier unser Video von den "Geilzünglern".

Dieses Jahr ist die Truppe leider geteilt unterwegs, aber hohe Stimmen und Panaché gibt es sowieso, freu mich wie sau !


----------



## rigger (9. Juli 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> haben euch heute auf dem Parkplatz ja gesehen   war lustig...eine abfahrt von uns...und wieder zurück nach Morzine....runter zum Super Morzine...und der hat genau in dem Moment geschlossen wegen Gewitter als wir dort angekommen sind
> 
> wie sah es in Chatel aus....hat es dort dann auch angefangen zu regnen??



In chatel hats dann um halb vier auch angefangen zu schiffen und zu donnern, sind dann zurück nach les gets mitm bulli.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Juli 2013)

Von Morzine nach Chatel ist man mit dem Bike ja fast genau so schnell wie mit dem Auto - wenn man das Ein- und Ausladen der Bikes mit dazurechnet braucht man im Auto wohl länger und hat keinen Meter Fahrspass.

Von Morzine aus nach Morgins ist es schon gut weiter, ist aber eine supertolle Tour. Man sollte aber früh am Super Morzine Lift stehen um dann wirklich den ersten Lift hoch nach Point de Mosettes (startet um 10 Uhr) zu bekommen. Man ist dann kurz nach 11 etwa in Morgins. Wer nicht nach Chatel hochschiebt sollte dann aber so gegen 14 Uhr wieder Richtung Le Crosetts weiterfahren.


Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch nach PdS komme - bislang sieht es aber noch düster aus leider....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2013)

@rigger ..Danke ..wir holen uns heute die Schlammpackung in Chatel ab


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin lieber mit dem Auto ne stunde unterwegs und kann wenns wie gestern gewittert zurück nach les gets fahren als das ich wegen dem Gewitter nicht mehr zurück komme und mir ein taxi nehmen muss um dann wieder von morgins oder chatel nach les gets zu kommen...


----------



## mlb (10. Juli 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @rigger ..Danke ..wir holen uns heute die Schlammpackung in Chatel ab



Ist gar nicht so schlammig in Chatel. Die Strecken trocknen schnell ab. Gestern morgen war schon fast alles wieder trocken, obwohl es vorgestern auch übel runter gemacht hat. 
Auch im Wald hält sich das alles in Grenzen....


----------



## rigger (10. Juli 2013)

Ja mit Minions wars gut fahrbar...


----------



## andi. (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wir starten dieses Jahr auch mal wieder nach Morzine.

Lohnt es sich eigentlich ein Hardtail mit nach Morzine zu nehmen für eine gechillte Abendsession. Gibt es einen Pumptrack oder Dirts? Den kleinen Skatepark kenn ich noch. Gibt es sonst noch was?
Danke! 


edit: Hat jemand noch gute Tipps für natürliche Strecken? Enduro Trails? usw? Bin schon am recherchieren.


----------



## psychorad!cal (10. Juli 2013)

In Morgins hats ne Dirtline im Dorf,Chatel hat Dirts einen kleinen Pumptrack und Jumps für am Abend.Ansonnsten keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Juli 2013)

Les Gets hat einen Syntetik Pumptrack in der Fußgängerzone stehen. 
Wie auf der Eurobike nur kleiner.


----------



## RaceKing (10. Juli 2013)

Danke @colt73, das werde ich mir mal ansehen. 

Ist sonst niemand ab dem 20.7. in PdS? Suche noch ein paar Leute denen ich mich anschließen könnte...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Juli 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Danke @colt73, das werde ich mir mal ansehen.
> 
> Ist sonst niemand ab dem 20.7. in PdS? Suche noch ein paar Leute denen ich mich anschließen könnte...



Bis wann bist du denn da ?
Unsere Gruppe ist vom 03.08-11.08 da !


----------



## RaceKing (10. Juli 2013)

Mh schade ich bleibe höchstens eine Woche, also bis zum 27.07


----------



## kRoNiC (10. Juli 2013)

Ab 17.08 bin ich in Morzine


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren diesen Sonntag für ne Woch


----------



## RaceKing (10. Juli 2013)

Das geht irgendwie alles an meinem Termin vorbei


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Juli 2013)

Umlegen unmöglich ?


----------



## RaceKing (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin schon am überlegen wie ich das am besten machen könnte  Weil so ganz allein is schon blöd


----------



## fr-andi (10. Juli 2013)

Warum?
Bin auch grad alleine dort, nachdem Kumpel absagte- voll geil-mein eigener Chef, Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bis wann bist du denn da ?
> Unsere Gruppe ist vom 03.08-11.08 da !




Das wäre mein Traumtermin, im Freundeskreis geht da leider nichts zusammen und ich suche Anschluss am besten schon inkl. Fahrt.


Alleine würde ich nicht so grosse Touren fahren und auch vor riskanteren Dingen Abstand halten. Eine Panne oder ein Sturz kann sich da echt negativ auswirken.


----------



## RaceKing (11. Juli 2013)

@fr-andi Wo bist du untergekommen? Hast du ein Zimmer? Hab überlegt dort zu campen


----------



## wintergriller (11. Juli 2013)

Wir sind ab dem 20.7. hier http://campinglesmarmottes.com/en/index.html
Wollen sowohl DH im Park als auch Endurotouren fahren!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Juli 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das wäre mein Traumtermin, im Freundeskreis geht da leider nichts zusammen und ich suche Anschluss am besten schon inkl. Fahrt.
> 
> 
> Alleine würde ich nicht so grosse Touren fahren und auch vor riskanteren Dingen Abstand halten. Eine Panne oder ein Sturz kann sich da echt negativ auswirken.



Unser Auto ist leider schon voll, da wir mit 5 Mann+Hänger mit einem Auto fahren.
Touren würden wir eher nicht fahren, eher Lift Baller Action in allen Parks.

Also wenn du unten bist, kannst du dich gerne anschließen ! 

Kannst ja mal Pn schreiben falls du zu der Zeit runter kommst.


----------



## RaceKing (11. Juli 2013)

@wintergriller Das wäre ja perfekt! Genau der gleiche Zeitraum und genau von dem Campingplatz hab ich auch ein Angebot


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (11. Juli 2013)

wintergriller schrieb:


> http://campinglesmarmottes.com/en/index.html



Dort haben wir letztes Jahr auch unsere Zeit mit einem Wohnwagen verbracht, schöner Campingplatz ! Jedoch sollte man das Auto zur Verfügung haben für Einkäufe usw., da Essert-Romand doch ein paar Minuten zu weit weg ist von Morzine.


----------



## RaceKing (11. Juli 2013)

Ok das ist kein Problem, fahre eh mit dem Auto. Gibts auf dem Platz W-Lan?


----------



## fr-andi (11. Juli 2013)

@RaceKing: nee, stehe mit dem WoMo auf dem Parkplatz in Pre La Jeoux(?), wie viele andere
Gruss!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2013)

Da mein Doublebarrel wieder fit ist werde ich nächsten Dienstag auch mal nach Morgins schauen. Falls sich jemand anschließen will sagt Bescheid. Champery geht nat. auch aber die WC-Strecke kenn ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Juli 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> Ok das ist kein Problem, fahre eh mit dem Auto. Gibts auf dem Platz W-Lan?



W-Lan gab es soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht. Dafür Wettervorhersagen des Lokalen Wetters auf einem guten alten Röhrenfernseher in der Verwaltungshütte


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Unser Auto ist leider schon voll, da wir mit 5 Mann+Hänger mit einem Auto fahren.
> Touren würden wir eher nicht fahren, eher Lift Baller Action in allen Parks.
> 
> Also wenn du unten bist, kannst du dich gerne anschließen !
> ...



5 Mann in einem Auto ist wirklich mehr als voll.
Touren fahr ich auch nicht, keine Angst. Liftkarte und dann gehts bergab.
Derzeit sieht es noch schlecht aus in der Woche, keiner der Zeit und Lust hat. Allein runter zu fahren ist nicht so toll - habe nur einen Transporter (Jumper).


----------



## Pure_Power (13. Juli 2013)

@Pyrosteiner das Bett, welches dir die Nora (27.07.-03.08) angeboten hat, scheint dir nicht zu gefallen . Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre ab 72768 Reutlingen für den Zeitraum.


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Juli 2013)

1.5 Stunden noch. Dann ballern wir mit zehn Leuten in les gets rum.


----------



## rigger (14. Juli 2013)

Les gets ist ziemlich zerbombt, macht höchstens nen Tag Spass....


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Juli 2013)

Le Canyon geht immer. Und Mon Cherie oder wie das da heißt. Geht steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal in Morgins. Geile Strecken aber irgendwie dauerte es ewig bis ich die vielen verschiedenen und sich schneidenden Lines drauf hatte. Wirkte aber stellenweise auch schon etwas zerbombt.


----------



## DerKeiler (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo an die Portes-Du-Soleil-Fachleute!

Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread durch, werde aber nicht so richtig schlau.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben; wir haben folgendes vor:

Wir möchten für ein paar Tage nach PDS zum Downhill-Biken, also nur Bikeparks, keine Enduro/Freeride Touren.
Jeden Tag sollte ein anderer Park gefahren werden.
Wir sind mit dem Auto dort und sind flexibel.
Wir möchten aber nach Möglichkeit nur eine Unterkunft (relativ günstiges Hotel oder Pension).
Abends eher Ruhe statt Action und Party.

Ich möchte nun von Euch wissen:
- Was ist Euerer Meinung nach der beste Ort als Basis? Unterkunft muß nicht im Ortszentrum liegen.
- Welche Bikeparks sollte man unbedingt besuchen. Wir bevorzugen eher flowige Strecken als extrem steil und zerbombt.
- Mit welche Preisen müssen wir rechnen für Tages-/Mehrtagestickets und Übernachtung / Essen gehen, Einkaufen, etc...

Wäre saucool, wenn die PDS-Profis hier mal ein paar Erfahrungen posten würden.
Thx!!!


----------



## chiquita (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht habe ich ja Glück  ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vom 17- (am besten) 24.7 das ist zwar sehr spontan, aber ich probiers einfach mal ...

Viele Grüße
Chiquita


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juli 2013)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> Hallo an die Portes-Du-Soleil-Fachleute!
> 
> Ich möchte nun von Euch wissen:
> *1.*- Was ist Euerer Meinung nach der beste Ort als Basis? Unterkunft muß nicht im Ortszentrum liegen.
> ...



1. Morzine
2. Les Gets, Chatel, Supermorzine Oben
3. Preise für Tickets gibts Online auf der PDS Seite, ist ja ein Kombi-Pass.
Übernachtungen schwanken natürlich, wir haben zum beispiel ein Chalét für 5 Personen für 650 die Woche. Oder ihr besucht einen der ansäßigen Campingplätze. Einkaufen ist, abgesehen von Alkohol, nicht wesentlich teurer als hier zu Hause. Essen gehen kann man gut, günstig ist es jedoch nicht.


----------



## tomtom1986 (15. Juli 2013)

Weis zufällig einer auf welchem Parkplatz man am unproblematischsten im Auto übernachten kann? Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde ob es auch wo ne Gratis Dusche gibt. Gibts ja meistens bei einem der Seilbahnbetreiber.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2013)

DerKeiler schrieb:


> Hallo an die Portes-Du-Soleil-Fachleute!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt den ganzen Thread durch, werde aber nicht so richtig schlau.
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben; wir haben folgendes vor:
> ...



Wohnen fast egal, aber am besten Morzine oder Chatel.

Fahren: 
Am Folligsten ist mit Sicherheit Les Crossettes wenn es frisch geschappt ist.
Sonst Les Gets Jump Park, Chatel, Grand du Conch, Super Morzine oben.
Avoriaz die Blaue  
Morgins ist etwas steiler und aber auch geil


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Fahren:
> Am Folligsten ist mit Sicherheit Les Crossettes wenn es frisch geschappt ist.



Wie lange brauch man da hin von oben auf der Super Morzine aus ?


----------



## DerKeiler (15. Juli 2013)

Danke schon mal so weit...
Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Tipps...
Würdet Ihr für Ende Juli eine Unterkunft im Internet vorab buchen oder vor Ort suchen?
Danke!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juli 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> @Pyrosteiner das Bett, welches dir die Nora (27.07.-03.08) angeboten hat, scheint dir nicht zu gefallen . Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre ab 72768 Reutlingen für den Zeitraum.



Eine Woche später würde mir viel besser passen, in Eurem Zeitraum würden bereits einige Termine liegen die ich alle verschieben müsste. Dennoch überlege ich ehe gar nix geht ... ich sende mal ne PN.





DerKeiler schrieb:


> Ich möchte nun von Euch wissen:
> - Was ist Euerer Meinung nach der beste Ort als Basis? Unterkunft muß nicht im Ortszentrum liegen.
> Morzine, Lindarets oder Chatel
> 
> ...





ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie lange brauch man da hin von oben auf der Super Morzine aus ?



Super Morzine Berg -> Lindarets Tal -> Avoriaz Berg -> Mosettes Lift Tal -> Mosettes Lift Berg -> Abfahrt nach Crosettes runter. Je nach Gruppengröße und Pausen ca. 1 - 1,25 Stunden.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Wie lange brauch man da hin von oben auf der Super Morzine aus ?



Einfach den Transfair-Trail von oben Richtung Les Brochaux durchrollen, dann den Lift rauf Pointe de Mossette. Von dort aus nur den Grand Conche DH runter nach Les Crossettes nehmen, einer der schönsten Trails überhaupt im Gebiet. Ich denke in einer Stunde bist Du da wenn du nicht trödelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (15. Juli 2013)

Vom Sessel Super Morzine gibt es eine direkte Verbindung zum Sessellift, der dich hoch zum Pointe de Moisettes bringt Ist auch als VTT-Route ausgeschildert und nach Lindarets würde ich nur runterfahren, wenn ich nach Chatel oder Avoriaz möchte 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juli 2013)

Thanks folks !


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juli 2013)

Noch mal für alle die nicht bescheid wissen :

To assure the connection between the resorts of Morzine and Les Gets, different measures will be implemented this Summer 2013 for Mountainbikers.

1- A shuttle service which is adapted to the transport of bikes will run between the resorts of Morzine and Les Gets every day from june 28th till  September 1st 2013 included. 
- The access of to these shuttle buses will be reserved to the lift pass holders.
- They will run from at 8:30 to 6:00 p.m. (last departure Morzine) every day.
- Departure Morzine : bus stop at the bottom of the the telecabin of Pléney, stop Les Gets: Chavannes' gondola

-This shuttle service will run on saturday 22nd and sunday 23rd June. It will start again on june 28th as initially planned.


2 - The biking tracks between the resorts of Morzine and les Gets will be maintained and marked as usual.


3 - to increase a flow rate, a complementary solution with the  chairlifts of Pléney (la Crusaz and les Mouilles) is proposed:
- the chairlift of la Crusaz will be opened for bikes from 28th june till  5th july at night (8:30 to 6:00 p.m). 
-* from July 6th*, the chairlift of la Crusaz will run from *8.30 a.m to 10 a.m* for bikes.
- the chairlift of les Mouilles will bridge the one of la Crusaz, the same opening hours to reach the top of Pléney.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> .... und nach Lindarets würde ich nur runterfahren, wenn ich nach Chatel oder Avoriaz möchte




OK, stimmt, gerade nochmal nachgeschaut da gibt es eine Querung die direkt hinführt.

Wir sind aber immer so gefahren wie ich geschrieben habe denn der  Mosettes France Lift macht immer erst gegen 10 Uhr auf und wenn man um 9 Uhr
in Morzine startet müsste man auf direktem Weg an der Talstation recht lange warten - wobei man die Wartezeit hinten am Wasserfall auch gut verbringen kann...


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juli 2013)

Wer ist noch Ende Juli in PDS unterwegs?


----------



## tomtom1986 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich probier es nochmal:

Weis zufällig einer auf welchem Parkplatz man am unproblematischsten im Auto übernachten kann? Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde ob es auch wo ne Gratis Dusche gibt. Gibts ja meistens bei einem der Seilbahnbetreiber.


----------



## chiquita (16. Juli 2013)

Fährt zufällig Jm diese Woche bis Mitte/Ende nächster Woche nach PDS?


----------



## Tobitobsen (16. Juli 2013)

Direkt an der Talstation in Chatel. Pres la joux...... es gibt Toiletten und fließend Wasser. Ich glaube, keine Dusche, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ab Sonntag Nacht sind wir vor Ort


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2013)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Ich probier es nochmal:
> 
> Weis zufällig einer auf welchem Parkplatz man am unproblematischsten im Auto übernachten kann? Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde ob es auch wo ne Gratis Dusche gibt. Gibts ja meistens bei einem der Seilbahnbetreiber.



Am Parkplatz in Chatel stehen immer WoMos. In Morzine unten am Freibad gibt es aber auch Parkplätze.

Eine Gratisdusche ist mir unbekannt aber es gibt ein paar Stellen wo man das Bike gratis waschen kann und es gibt einige Wassertröge .

Ich würde dann 2-3 Euros investieren und ins Freibad gehen zum duschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Ich probier es nochmal:
> 
> Weis zufällig einer auf welchem Parkplatz man am unproblematischsten im Auto übernachten kann? Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde ob es auch wo ne Gratis Dusche gibt. Gibts ja meistens bei einem der Seilbahnbetreiber.



Nehm Pyro´s Tip an mit Morzine, liegt Zentraler als Chatel und n bekannter hat das auch schon mal so gemacht !


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juli 2013)

In Morzine läuft angeblich der eine Lift gar nicht oder dort ist ne Baustelle, daher soll Chatel heuer besser sein.  <- ist da was dran?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post 8 über dir !

Die Telecabine Pleney ist geschlossen, dafür fahren 2 (sehr langsame) Ersatzlifte von 8-10 nach oben, oder ein Bus Shuttle nach Les Gets von der Bushalte Stelle an der Pleney.

Pleney DH wird gewartet und ist geöffnet, jedoch ist die halbe Stunde mit den Ersatzliften meiner Meinung nach zu viel Zeit Verschwendung um nur Pleney zu fahren.


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juli 2013)

Alles klar.
Ich werde mich wieder nach Chatel stellen, direkt am Lift war es gemütlich und ruhig. Duschen... da muss man halt improvisieren.


----------



## tomtom1986 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja da werd ich dann schon was finden und zur not geh ich ins Freibad. Die 3 Euro kann ich mir auch leisten


----------



## lipmo51 (16. Juli 2013)

Genau der Pleney Lift ist tot.
Der andere Lift da hoch läuft von 8:30 bis 10:30. Aber das dauert ca 35min da hoch.
Die Strecke ist aber in einem super Zustand 
Und zum Freibad: NUR mit "BADEHOSE" !!! Also diese Slipteile. 
NIX mit Boardshorts und Co. Wir hatten uns gestern auch zu früh gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shifty20 (16. Juli 2013)

kommt man eigentlich von der LesGets Seite zu den Pleney Trails? Also quasi auf dem Rückweg Richtung Morzine von LesGets?

Kann man dann zwar auch nur einmal am Tag fahren, aber immerhin


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Der andere Lift da hoch läuft von 8:30 bis 10:30.



- *from July 6th, the chairlift of la Crusaz will run from 8.30 a.m to 10 a.m for bikes.*

Nur um das nochmal klar zustellen, hat sich nämlich schon einer hier im Forum beschwert dass der Lift um 10 schon zu war..



Shifty20 schrieb:


> kommt man eigentlich von der LesGets Seite zu den Pleney Trails? Also quasi auf dem Rückweg Richtung Morzine von LesGets?
> 
> Kann man dann zwar auch nur einmal am Tag fahren, aber immerhin



Ja, kommt man. Aber nur wenn du auch einen Uphill in kauf nimmst !
Man die route von der Top Station in Les Gets zur Pleney Bergstation recht gut in Google Maps anschauen. Wenn nicht, locale Menschen fragen !







Dauer der Route ist mit der Fahrrad Option angegeben.


----------



## Shifty20 (16. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für die Info  werd ich mir dann mal ansehen wenn ich dort bin.


----------



## RaceKing (16. Juli 2013)

@ride-FX @chiquita ich bin wahrscheinlich von kommendem Samstag bis Mitte nächster Woche dort


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

Ist einer von euch schon mal den Rivergap in Châtel gesprungen ?

Also, nicht der kleine auf der offenen Strecke unterm Lift, sondern der im Wald links ?


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juli 2013)

RaceKing schrieb:


> @_ride-FX_ @_chiquita_ ich bin wahrscheinlich von kommendem Samstag bis Mitte nächster Woche dort


Werde erst am 26. runterfahren


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ist einer von euch schon mal den Rivergap in Châtel gesprungen ?
> 
> Also, nicht der kleine auf der offenen Strecke unterm Lift, sondern der im Wald links ?



Da sind wir wohl letztes Jahr nicht dran vorbei gekommen. Steht der auf der air voltage oder wie sich die Strecke dort nennt?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Da sind wir wohl letztes Jahr nicht dran vorbei gekommen. Steht der auf der air voltage oder wie sich die Strecke dort nennt?



Nope. Wenn man vom Großen Step Up aus nach links oben in den Wald geht. 

Ist echt Massiv, 10 Meter weit 2 Meter step down über nen Bachlauf, kurze Landung..

Hier sieht man ihn bei 4:42.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/321511/

Ist eigentlich mein Ziel für dieses Jahr, aber würd mich gern mal mit nem erfahrenen austauschen..

Hier der ganze Trail:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1wwwRsmaXQ"]Chatel zougouloukata - YouTube[/nomedia]

Kommt schon deftig...


----------



## RaceKing (16. Juli 2013)

@ride-FX Da bin ich dann wahrscheinlich schon wieder weg


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juli 2013)

Warum fahren in Chatel eigentlich so viele Leute ohne Antrieb ? 
Ich habe letzte Woche einige am gleichen Tag gesehen, alle ohne Kette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Schaltzug, teilweise fast neue Bikes, Norco Aurum, Antidote, Giant Glory usw......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (16. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Warum fahren in Chatel eigentlich so viele Leute ohne Antrieb ?
> Ich habe letzte Woche einige am gleichen Tag gesehen, alle ohne Kette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Schaltzug, teilweise fast neue Bikes, Norco Aurum, Antidote, Giant Glory usw......



Mein Kumpel ist letztes Jahr auch ne halbe woche Chainless gefahren. Ihm hats die Kefü zersägt und er wollte keine neue Kaufen. Und da da ja eh alles steil genug ist.....


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Ich werde mich wieder nach Chatel stellen, direkt am Lift war es gemütlich und ruhig. Duschen... da muss man halt improvisieren.



Wie in Bischofsmais... Bach!


rommerzghost - wo ist denn die Strecke genau, kenn ich gar nicht... ist aber zum fahren eh über meinem Niveau wenn ich so weit weg bin.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube ihr meint den StepUp auf der Fluid.


----------



## rigger (17. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub eher den Zongolugka Trail, da ist so ein Gap


----------



## ride-FX (17. Juli 2013)

Wennst mim Lift rauffährst rechts, da ist die Blackshore, da stehen auch so dinger, bin da jedoch nie vorbei gekommen. Wollte mich wegerm EDC nicht zerstören. (Hab mich dann beim EDC zerstört)


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Wennst mim Lift rauffährst rechts, da ist die Blackshore, da stehen auch so dinger, bin da jedoch nie vorbei gekommen. Wollte mich wegerm EDC nicht zerstören. (Hab mich dann beim EDC zerstört)



 shit happens.

Das ist der Track. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1wwwRsmaXQ"]Chatel zougouloukata - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## chiquita (17. Juli 2013)

@RaceKing 

Hättest du noch 1 oder 2 Plätze im Auto frei`?


----------



## RaceKing (17. Juli 2013)

@chiquita Hab dir ne PN geschickt, hast du sie bekommen?


----------



## mlb (17. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Warum fahren in Chatel eigentlich so viele Leute ohne Antrieb ?
> Ich habe letzte Woche einige am gleichen Tag gesehen, alle ohne Kette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel und Schaltzug, teilweise fast neue Bikes, Norco Aurum, Antidote, Giant Glory usw......



Das würde mich auch interessieren  war einer von denen...
Erst ist mir der Schaltzug gerissen, später dann noch die Kette. Warum, keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juli 2013)

In Les Gets hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren schon mal gerissene Schaltzüge gesehen die extrem vergammelt waren, also ältere Panne und nie instandgesetzt. Vor zwei Jahren sah ich in Les Gets einen Flatline Fahrer der die Neueste und teuerste BOS Gabel und Dämpfer verbaut hatte aber nur Single Speed ( Rohloff Kettenspanner )  Kann ich alles noch verstehen.
Aber wie viele dieses Jahr in Chatel komplett ohne Antrieb unterwegs waren hat mich schon verblüfft. Eine Gruppe Schweizer hat das RiverGap unterm Lift geübt nur durch anrollen  
Ich habe den Eindruck die Jungs vernichten so viele Parts da Schrauben die bei einem neuen Rad erst mal den Antrieb ab.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. Juli 2013)

Zum neuen Trail in Chatel gibt es dieses Video
http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1029468/zougouloukatachatelfirst-try
Die Emotionen nach der Abfahrt sagen eigentlich alles
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Shifty20 (18. Juli 2013)

Italiener...


----------



## chiquita (18. Juli 2013)

Ha ha ich lach mich tot der Typ ist der Hammer


----------



## ride-FX (18. Juli 2013)

Leck is das geil. Muss ich machen


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2013)

Was gibt es eigentlich in Champery ausser der WC-Strecke noch für Strecken? Ich glaub auf der Karte ist nur noch eine Blaue und/oder eine Rote eingezeichnet. War bisher nur in Les Crosets. 

Frage mich ob es sich lohnt von Crans Montana nach Champery zu fahren oder ob ich lieber gleich nach Chatel soll. Die WC-Strecke würde ich gern mal abhaken aber glaube jetzt nicht dass ich da einen ganzen Tag meinen Spaßhaben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Juli 2013)

Von Chatel hast du ca.ne Stunde bis du auf der WC bist,und alle halbe stunde fährt die Riesengondel von Champery hoch.Also lieber von Chatel starten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich wollte aber eigentlich eher wissen was es für Strecken ausser der WC unterhalb der Bergstation des Champery-Lifts gibt. Weiter war ich nämlich noch nicht. Immer nur Les Crosets und dann dort die Anliegerpisten gefahren.

Wenns nämlich ausser der WC keine interessanten/guten Strecken gibt schenk ich es mir direkt nach Champery zu fahren. 

Fährt man mit der Riesengondel denn jedesmal wenn man die WC fährt oder ist da noch ein Lift oberhalb. (sah zumindest so aus)


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2013)

Da ist nur die WC strecke oder man kann die straße runter. Von Crossettes kommend bis zum start der WC strecke ist auch ein netter weg (wurzelig und steil) 
Es fährt dort nur die Gondel aus champery hoch.


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Juli 2013)

Ist doch alles bestens bei dir, wenn du eh schon in Les Crossetts bis Fähre einfach den Pointe Mossettes hoch ( der Lift am Ende von der Anlieger Strecke ) und dann kannst du den Grand du Conch DH wieder runter nach Les Crossettes nehmen. Das ist eine der geilsten Strecken in ganz PDS.


----------



## rigger (18. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!! :thumbup:


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juli 2013)

Kann jemand nen guten und fairen Bikeverleih rund um Morzine empfehlen?

Würd mir gerne mal für 1-2 Tage dort was dickes leihen


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Juli 2013)

Wir haben mal nookproof scalps ausgeliehen. Die waren ok und der Preis hat auch gepasst. Der Laden ist auf der linken Seite wenn man die Einbahnstraße zum carrfour runter fährt, hinter dem intersport.


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Juli 2013)

ja da stehen jetzt die Nukeproof Pulse Bikes für 99,-/Tag


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Juli 2013)

Wir haben mit SchÃ¼tzer 75â¬ gezahlt


----------



## kRoNiC (18. Juli 2013)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Schützer 75 gezahlt



Wann war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (18. Juli 2013)

Montag diese Woche


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Juli 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Aber wie viele dieses Jahr in Chatel komplett ohne Antrieb unterwegs waren hat mich schon verblüfft. Eine Gruppe Schweizer hat das RiverGap unterm Lift geübt nur durch anrollen
> Ich habe den Eindruck die Jungs vernichten so viele Parts da Schrauben die bei einem neuen Rad erst mal den Antrieb ab.



Haben das RiverGap unterm Lift letztes Jahr auch chainless gemacht  In châtel ist meiner Meinung nach alles so gut geshaped, dass du nur durch Pushen und Technik eigentlich alles springen kannst. Meinem Kumpel ist am zweiten Tag unseres Trips die Kette gerissen und er ist den Rest der Woche chainless gefahren, gestört hat ihn das eigentlich nur in Les Gets


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Juli 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Haben das RiverGap unterm Lift letztes Jahr auch chainless gemacht  In châtel ist meiner Meinung nach alles so gut geshaped, dass du nur durch Pushen und Technik eigentlich alles springen kannst.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2013)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Haben das RiverGap unterm Lift letztes Jahr auch chainless gemacht



Respekt, für mich ist das mit Kette schon eine mords überwindung die ich nicht ständig brauche.


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. Juli 2013)

hier mal ein paar Urlaubsimpressionen von letzter Woche 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZI7cfIAtvI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Juli 2013)

Noch 16 Tage. Man was freu ich mich !


----------



## Bademaista (19. Juli 2013)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Zum neuen Trail in Chatel gibt es dieses Video
> http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1029468/zougouloukatachatelfirst-try
> Die Emotionen nach der Abfahrt sagen eigentlich alles
> Gruß aus dem Pott!


Made my day!!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Juli 2013)

Entweder Easy as One, Two, Three....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bmpIMdNMu8"]Ambroise hebert ride la nouvelle piste de chatel zougouloukata suivis de blackshore - YouTube[/nomedia]

Oder nicht....

http://www.zapiks.com/crash-zougouloukata-chatel.html


----------



## Bademaista (19. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Entweder Easy as One, Two, Three....
> 
> Ambroise hebert ride la nouvelle piste de chatel zougouloukata suivis de blackshore - YouTube
> 
> ...



Was halt eben nicht passieren sollte, wobei es so wirkt als hätte er sich noch ganz gut gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (19. Juli 2013)

hat zufällig einer ne ahnung welche PrePaid Internet anbieter es in Frankreich gibt und wieviel das so kostet. Oder empfehlenswerte gratis W-Lan hotspots in PDS


----------



## Dusius (19. Juli 2013)

In Les Linderes gibt es eine Bar, Les Barmettes oder so, da stehen immer so kleine Ponys davor, dort gibt es gratis W-Lan^^


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Entweder Easy as One, Two, Three....
> 
> Ambroise hebert ride la nouvelle piste de chatel zougouloukata suivis de blackshore - YouTube



Einfach nur riesen Respekt für diese Abfahrt


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2013)

Morgen jemand in Chatel? Wie ist der Boden?


----------



## molnitza (22. Juli 2013)

Fährt eventuell jemand innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen nach PDS und hat noch einen Platz im Auto frei (ich und Bike). Ich habe dieses Jahr, wie auch das Letzte, das Problem, dass sich niemand animieren lässt. Alternativ würde ich auch selbst fahren, falls sich mir jemand anschließen wollte.


----------



## 0biwahn (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch bis mitte nächster Woche frei. Wollte auch alleine irgendwo zum bergab fahren hin. Hab eigentlich saalbach / Leogang angepeilt.  Aber pds wäre auch interessant. Ab wann könntest du denn los und wie lange und wo wohnst du? Bin selbst noch Anfänger was das parkfahren betrifft. 
Grüße Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## molnitza (22. Juli 2013)

0biwahn schrieb:


> Ich hab noch bis mitte nächster Woche frei. Wollte auch alleine irgendwo zum bergab fahren hin. Hab eigentlich saalbach / Leogang angepeilt.  Aber pds wäre auch interessant. Ab wann könntest du denn los und wie lange und wo wohnst du? Bin selbst noch Anfänger was das parkfahren betrifft.
> Grüße Arne



Das ist jetzt doof. Wird bei mir erst am Freitag was, da ich am Donnerstag noch kurzfristig zu tun habe. Dafür habe ich dann aber bis zu 14. alle Zeit der Welt. Ansonsten würde die grobe Richtung passen, da ich ja ohnehin gen Süden fahren müsste.


----------



## 0biwahn (22. Juli 2013)

Ok schade Freitag ist mir leider zu spät.  Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich Mittwoch nach saalbach fahren. Sonst melde ich mich nochmal wenn ich nächste Woche noch zeit bekomme.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Juli 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


>




Böse Provokation hier !


----------



## thxelf38 (22. Juli 2013)

Kann man Ende September noch nach PDS? Oder sind da schon alle Lifte zu?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Google Aufforderungen 

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/ouvertures___t___2013_v2.pdf


----------



## thxelf38 (22. Juli 2013)

Merci!


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (22. Juli 2013)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Merci!



Gerne doch !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> ....



Schön das ich wenigstens auf diese Art und Weise eine Rückmeldung auf meine PN vor einigen Tagen wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit bekomme. Danke - erst Sprüche, dann nix.
Vermutlich wenn kein Wunder passiert weiche ich dann auch auf ein paar Tage Österreich aus und PDS bleibt dieses Jahr leider unberührt.


Ende September geht nix mehr in PDS, wichtige Verbindungslifte schließen Ende August.


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zwei Saisonkarten zu verkaufen nach dem 09.08 (nach 17 Uhr)/10.08 (bis 12 Uhr)...
50 Euro Stück. Übergabe vor Ort oder später gerne auch per Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (23. Juli 2013)

Kann jemand bestätigen das TC Super-Morzine tatsächlich nur bis 1. Juli geöffnet war, oder handelt es sich da um n schreibfehler?

http://www.portesdusoleil.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/ouvertures___t___2013_v2.pdf


----------



## Pure_Power (23. Juli 2013)

Wart, ich schaue mal aus dem Fenster.

Läuft


----------



## ride-FX (23. Juli 2013)

läuft! danke.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Saisonkarten zu verkaufen nach dem 09.08 (nach 17 Uhr)/10.08 (bis 12 Uhr)...
> 50 Euro Stück. Übergabe vor Ort oder später gerne auch per Post.



Sind die nicht personengebunden?


----------



## Dusius (23. Juli 2013)

Also auf meine 13er Karte haben die ein Foto drauf gemacht aber zu erkennen war darauf nichts ^^ 
Kontrollieren tut da doch eh keiner.


----------



## Pure_Power (23. Juli 2013)

Es steht ein Name auf der Karte und es ist ein Monochrom Foto aufgedruckt. 2 farbig (blau/weiß). Kollege ist letztes Jahr mit 2 aktiven Pässen im Rucksack gefahren, das gab öfters Fehler/Probleme beim Durchgangskreuz. Irgendwann hat ihn ein netter Liftboy darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er mal den Pass von seinem Kollegen an eine andere Stelle packen soll 

Da wird nichts kontrolliert, solange der Pass gültig ist. Zur Not hast du halt den "falschen Pass" vom Frühstückstisch genommen/vertauscht, kann ja passieren...


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2013)

Also hier in Crans wird hab ich ein Foto von mir drauf und im Lifthäuschen wir das dann noch abgeglichen mit einer Cam die ein Foto von mir am Lift macht.


----------



## Blabla2 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich plane Ende August in PdS eine Woche zu verbringen. 

Da sind dann aber schon noch alle Lifte offen, oder? Und gibt´s da viele flowige Strecken die man auch als nicht Profi fahren kann? Auf 3m Drops stehe ich nicht so...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (24. Juli 2013)

Blabla2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich plane Ende August in PdS eine Woche zu verbringen.
> 
> Da sind dann aber schon noch alle Lifte offen, oder? Und gibt´s da viele flowige Strecken die man auch als nicht Profi fahren kann? Auf 3m Drops stehe ich nicht so...



Schau mal auf die vergangen 2-3 Seiten, beide Fragen wurden beantwortet ! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2013)




----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Juli 2013)

.. könnte von Lindarets rauf nach Chatel sein.... ??


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2013)

jo genau! Haben da auch eine neue Abfahrt nach Lindarets. Finde ich besser als die alte die immer recht anstrengend zu fahren war aber irgendwie sind viele Passagen uphill.


----------



## Dusius (24. Juli 2013)

Was ist wo uphill? 
Von chatel runter gibt es ne rote Strecke, die ist zwar gesperrt kann man aber fahren  die Straße runter fand ich sehr nervig


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Juli 2013)

Von Chatel ganz oben nach Lindarets runter gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten... die Schotterstrasse, dann der "Wanderweg" und anschließend Schotterstrasse oder diese Strecke mit den unendlich vielen Steilkurven und Bremswellenbergen.

Stand 2012 - dieses Jahr war ich ja noch nicht dort und werde wohl nicht hinkommen wenn kein kleines Wunder passiert.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juli 2013)

pyro, das sieht dieses Jahr anders aus. die "offizielle" Piste von Chatel nach les lindarets herunter ist gesperrt. Also dieses Bremswellenmassaker. dafür gibt es über ein paar höhenmeter eine alternative, die dann wieder auf die Forststraße/Skipiste geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich find die Alternative ganz nett geshaped aber wenn man nicht voll Gas gibt kommt man kaum über die Sprünge. Sie ist aber wesentlich schonender wenn man von einem Langen Tag in Chatel zurück nach Morzine will. Von der Lindarets-Seite gibt's auch so was ähnliches neues aber leider enden beide Abfahrten auf der Hälfte der Hähe auf Schotterpisten.


----------



## Dusius (25. Juli 2013)

Die gesperrte Piste kann man schon fahren  ist zwar ziemlich runtergefahren aber besser als der Schotterweg.


----------



## rigger (25. Juli 2013)

Ist das die schwarze die unterm lift lang geht, Tobago heisst die glaub ich. Konnte man gut fahren, da haben die vor drei Wochen ne kaputte Brücke repariert, wir konnten die dann als erste testen. Die Strecke macht Laune....


----------



## andi. (25. Juli 2013)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Noch mal für alle die nicht bescheid wissen :
> 
> To assure the connection between the resorts of Morzine and Les Gets, different measures will be implemented this Summer 2013 for Mountainbikers.
> 
> ...



Wo bekommt man diese aktuellen Infos?

la Crusaz und les Mouilles sind zwei weitere Lifte die von Morzine Richtung Les Gets gehen. Musste ich eben erstmal auf einer Winter Karte recherchieren.

---

Hat noch jemand Tipps für entlegenere AllMountain/Enduro Trails? Gern auch technisches Zeug was mit bissle Liftunterstützung zu erreichen ist? Ich hab auch schon nen wenig recherchiert. Weiß aber nicht ob die Sachen gut zu fahren sind  Freu mich über Tipps.

Wir sind ab Samstag am Start und wollen mit den leichteren Rädern  nicht die ganze Zeit Bikepark hämmern


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. Juli 2013)

en.lesgets.com


----------



## andi. (26. Juli 2013)

Super Danke. Hab die News entdeckt. http://en.lesgets.com/mtb/mtb-news/informations-vtt-navettes-2013.html


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juli 2013)

Gibt's morgen in Chatel oder so irgendwo public viewing vom World Cup?


----------



## Loamer (28. Juli 2013)

Jemand ganz Spontanes Interesse, am Dienstag (bis Sonntag) aus Deutschlands Südwesten nach Châtel zu fahren?
Meine Leute lassen mich alle im Stich, aber ich will unbedingt wieder hin :'( Und alleine ist ja langweilig....


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Juli 2013)

Bei uns im Haus ist diese Woche (bis. 27.07) noch ein Bett frei. Standort Morzine.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. Juli 2013)

So, das war's mit all der Vorfreude...

Gestern hat sich mein Speichenköpfchen freundlich mit nem Knacks vom Rest der Speiche verabschiedet...

Dann bis nächstes Jahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (28. Juli 2013)

Welche speiche?


----------



## Dusius (28. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal das im Arm


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung!

War gestern die neuen Sachen in Supermorzine checken. Die neue Strecke mit den großen Tables und Anliegern macht echt Laune! Am besten rot/blau/rot-kombi fahren. Nur ist der Regen heute dringend nötig denn gestern sind die Anlieger schon fast zerbröselt.


----------



## ride-FX (29. Juli 2013)

Dann haben wir ja ne perfekte Strecke morgen


----------



## Pure_Power (29. Juli 2013)

Ich finde diese angelegten Anlieger Table Rollercoaster so öde....


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juli 2013)

Ergänzen sich aber ganz gut mit den Wurzeltrails. Und vor allem sind sie entspannend wenn man schon ein über 10k Tiefenmeter in den Knochen/Händen hat. Vorher fand ich Supermorzine nicht so spannend.

Mal 'ne praktische Frage:

Da ich immer von der Schweiz nach Chatel fahre und Morzine zum mit dem Auto hinfahren zu weit ist. Wo gibt es denn in Chatel 'ne Tanke?

Ist das hier eine?

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=tanks...6.271838,6.838989&fspn=0.018659,0.040298&z=15


----------



## Dusius (29. Juli 2013)

Jo, neben dem Intermarche ist ne Tanke.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (29. Juli 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das im Arm



Jap, leider nicht die am Rad..


----------



## Schorchi (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blabla2 (31. Juli 2013)

Welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechen die im Video gezeigten Trails? Schwarz?

Die ganzen Nortshore Elemente würde ich mich nicht trauen zu fahren... Kommt man da auch irgendwie drum rum?

Und noch ne andere Frage: Wo bucht ihr immer eure Chatels? Hab es jetzt bei einem probiert, aber der antwortet nicht.


----------



## flametop (31. Juli 2013)

Die heissen chalets und viele aber nicht alle northshores kann man umfahren.


----------



## Strider (2. August 2013)

Schorchi schrieb:


>



Krasser Scheiß!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. August 2013)

Zu Schorchis Video....

Respekt an die Fahrer - im Video sieht vieles so einfach aus - steht man an der entsprechenden Stelle dort dann bekommt man wackelige Knie... mir gehts zumindest oft so...


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2013)

Wie schauts eigentlich dieses Jahr in Les Gets und Les Crosets aus? Gibt's was neues? Sind die Strecken schon zerbombt? 

Morgins/Chatel/Lindarets/SuperMorzine hab ich jetzt durch


----------



## rigger (3. August 2013)

Die schwarze nach les crossettes runter geht gut! :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (3. August 2013)

.


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. August 2013)

also vor 4 Wochen war in les gets alles zerbombt ....wie immer halt.wir sind von morzine aus mit dem auto rüber und haben da in der mitte (ende der langen zerbombten roten)in der nähe von dem see geparkt


----------



## imba (5. August 2013)

Moin,

wir sind nächste Woche in Chatel. Gibt es dort Strecken die ihr Neulingen besonders empfehlen könnt? Wenn ich mir die verschiedenen Videos anschaue, wird mir ehrlich gesagt schon ziemlich mulmig. Habt ihr da Tipps was man da gut fahren kann?


----------



## Dusius (5. August 2013)

Blau und Grün kannst du in Chatel als Neuling gut fahren.


----------



## Pilatus (5. August 2013)

als Anfänger fährtst du die erste Runde bis ganz hoch. also mit beiden Liften und dann die grüne Panoramic und dann die grüne Serpentine. Dannach nur noch von der Mitte über die Peaople auf alle anderen:  People (achtung großes Bachgap), Blues n'Rock (die fluffigste) und die Fluid (achtung großer Step up).


----------



## Dusius (5. August 2013)

Alles was schwierig werden könnte kannst du problemlos umfahren


----------



## Strider (5. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit Luftunterstüten Touren aus. Mit schwebt so eine Mischung aus Park und Naturtrails vor, ruhig auch bergauf aber deutlich mehr bergab. Gibt es da Empfehlungen/Klassiker ( so alla 5 Gondeltour in Saalbach)


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2013)

rigger schrieb:


> Die schwarze nach les crossettes runter geht gut! :thumbup:



Sonst find ich les crossettes aber eher meh. Seit jahren die gleichen zerbombten Strecken. Die eine ist zwar geil aber ist eigentlich nur als Transferstrecke interessant da der Lift hoch zu Mosettes saulahm ist.

Heute war viel los und echt bei jeder Liftfahrt hatten wir einen Halt wegen den Wanderern (?). Die machen jedesmal den Lift langsam/aus wenn da so ein graumeliertes Pärchen ankommt.

Weiß jemand was da am Mountain-Style-Gap passiert ist? Sah nur den Hubschrauber und das Gambler mit dem zerstörten Laufrad.


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2013)

Strider schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Luftunterstüten Touren aus. Mit schwebt so eine Mischung aus Park und Naturtrails vor, ruhig auch bergauf aber deutlich mehr bergab. Gibt es da Empfehlungen/Klassiker ( so alla 5 Gondeltour in Saalbach)



Es gibt eine Tour wie die big5:
http://de.portesdusoleil.com/portes-du-soleil-mtb-rundtour.html

wie es da mit naturtrails aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## imba (6. August 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> als Anfänger fährtst du die erste Runde bis ganz hoch. also mit beiden Liften und dann die grüne Panoramic und dann die grüne Serpentine. Dannach nur noch von der Mitte über die Peaople auf alle anderen:  People (achtung großes Bachgap), Blues n'Rock (die fluffigste) und die Fluid (achtung großer Step up).


Danke für den Tipp...ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (6. August 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Tour wie die big5:
> http://de.portesdusoleil.com/portes-du-soleil-mtb-rundtour.html
> 
> wie es da mit naturtrails aussieht, weiß ich aber nicht.



Danke!


----------



## nopeiler (15. August 2013)

kleiner einblick aus unserer ersten woche, den schreibfehler und das ende bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2013)

Und Übermorgen beginnt die zweite Woche


----------



## ruhigblut (15. August 2013)

moin, will am 23.8 für eine woche kommen sind noch alle strecken frei .
am 8.9 ist ja alles wieder vorbei


----------



## ride-FX (17. August 2013)

Hey Leute, 
einem Franz. Kollegen wurde sein Evil Revolt vergangene Nacht in Chatel gestohlen, evtl. hat hier jemand ja das Rad nochmal gesehen:






Hinweise an: https://www.facebook.com/jordan.buzzi


----------



## R2Dave2 (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand zufällig von euch nächste Woche in Portes und hat noch einen Schlafplatz in seiner Hütte/Pension übrig? Ich hab mich spontan entschieden hinzufahren, und weiss noch nicht, wo ich unterkommen werde...


----------



## kolegier (17. August 2013)

servus

war diese woche in pds & in morzine nach der lmittleren liftstation geht noch mal ne schöne verblockte strecke runter, weiß jemand wie die heißt
die war so geil, hat end spaß gemacht 


liebe grüße


----------



## ride-FX (18. August 2013)

Das muesste die alte DH sein, wird nicht mehr gepflegt, etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig aber wenn's trocken ist, Ok.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2013)

Morgen solls ja etwas nass werden. Weiß jemand ob man in Chatel unten am Lift Protektorenwesten und Helme ausleihen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (18. August 2013)

wo kann man den die Liftpässe kaufen? Geht das auch direkt in Les Linderets am lift?


----------



## rigger (18. August 2013)

Ich glaub nicht das es lindarets geht, hab da nich gesehen. evtl am lift nach avoriaz hoch in Lindarets...


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. August 2013)

doch in Lindarets sollte es auch gehen.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. August 2013)

Ja, links von dem Retoure-Lift nach Avoriaz ist eine Liftticket Bude!


----------



## Strider (18. August 2013)

Hat geklappt, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Auch wenn die Dame etwas erstaunt war, als ich einen 12 Tage Pass gekauft habe


----------



## kolegier (18. August 2013)

also ich fand se geil, war sehr nass & feucht da
aber das liegt wohl daran das die strecke da durch nen bergbach oder so führt abe ich fands end geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (19. August 2013)

kolegier schrieb:


> also ich fand se geil, war sehr nass & feucht



Heyhey, Im Post über dir war von einer Dame die Rede, haha


----------



## Strider (19. August 2013)

Schmierig...

Die Strecken der 80km Rundtour sind auf der Karte ja ohne Schwierigkeitsbezeichnung. Wie sind die so? Im Profil sehen die ja nicht so steil aus. Sind das mehr geshapte Bikeparkstrecken oder mehr Naturtrails?
Insbesondere die Strecke Lindaretes -Chatel?


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2013)

Chatel -> Lindarets kannst Du fast mit einem aholland Rad fahren.
Ist im oberen Bereich eine Geshapte Strecke und ab der Hälfte geht es über eine Schotterweg bzw. Skipiste weiter.
Die Geshapte Strecke welche bis unter geht ist ab der Hälfte seit zwei Jahren gesperrt.


----------



## Tobilas (19. August 2013)

Am Sonntag geht's wieder nach Chatel für'n paar Tage  . Ich war Anfang der Saison zur VTT auch schon da, da war allerdings fast der komplette obere Bereich im Bikepark Chatel, also z. Bsp. die "Panoramique" und andere Strecken in Rochassons, gesperrt. Ist dort wieder offen??


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. August 2013)

Ja, Panoramique gestern Gefahren


----------



## Tobilas (19. August 2013)

Bestens! Dann fehlt nur noch gutes Wetter um die PDS-Saison erfolgreich abzuschließen 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## rigger (19. August 2013)

Die gesperrte nach lindarets runter kann man auch problemlos fahren, es gibt ein paar eingefahrene stellen aber die Brücke über den nach ist wieder fertig...


----------



## SpaceEater (19. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wie man von Champery wieder nach Les Croset kommt? Auf der Karte wird uns das gerade nicht ganz klar...


----------



## Tobilas (19. August 2013)

SpaceEater schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man von Champery wieder nach Les Croset kommt? Auf der Karte wird uns das gerade nicht ganz klar...



Mit Auto? Mit Bike?
Mit Bike nimmste einfach die Kabinenbahn, dann geht's die andere Seite trailig runter nach Les Crosets...


----------



## evilthommy (19. August 2013)

Wir wollen mitm bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3ncil (19. August 2013)

kein Problem, einfach mit der grossen Gondel wieder hoch. Die fahrt all halbe Stunde durch den Tag


----------



## kolegier (19. August 2013)

champery & les croset liegen beide am selben berg
wenn d champery hoch fährst rollste zum andren lift rüber & bist da


----------



## kRoNiC (20. August 2013)

Weiß jemand ob hinter der super morzine gondel noch ein trail nach morzine runter geht außer der schwarzen super morzine Abfahrt? Die war heute nämlich schon arg zerbombt.


----------



## ride-FX (20. August 2013)

Ja. Da gibts viele Trails / Varianten, aber nix offizieles.


----------



## psychorad!cal (20. August 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob hinter der super morzine gondel noch ein trail nach morzine runter geht außer der schwarzen super morzine Abfahrt? Die war heute nämlich schon arg zerbombt.



Blau Rot und die Schwarze,die Rote ist extrem Geil,vorallem der Teil durch den Wald.


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. August 2013)

Die verlaufen doch nur bis zur Mittelstation.
Von unten aus gesehen gibt es links neben der Super Morzine Gondel noch eine inoffizielle, der Einstieg liegt 150m neben der Mittelstation.
Ich habe aber nur mir die oberen 100m angeschaut und festgestellt das ich dafür zu alt bin


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. August 2013)

Übrigens waren wir heute in Champery, mir war nur nicht klar das die Gondel oben hinter dem Sessellift ankommt  war halt zu einfach.


----------



## psychorad!cal (20. August 2013)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die verlaufen doch nur bis zur Mittelstation.
> Von unten aus gesehen gibt es links neben der Super Morzine Gondel noch eine inoffizielle, der Einstieg liegt 150m neben der Mittelstation.
> Ich habe aber nur mir die oberen 100m angeschaut und festgestellt das ich dafür zu alt bin



Die Rote und Schwarze gehen bis unten,die rote bis ganz runter ist noch nicht so alt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. August 2013)

Ah ha ! Dann muss ich die Woche noch was testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (20. August 2013)

Ja stimmt, muß ich auch mal gucken. Die Abfahrt direkt neben dem Lift heißt "Schwarze Mamba", stimmt das?
Hat jemand GPS-Daten oder sowas, wo diese anderen Strecken sind? Ich konnte da nie finden...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Forstking (21. August 2013)

Es gibt glaube ich 3 Abfahrten ins Tal.
Einmal unterm Lift, dann eine vom Tal aus links neben dem Lift ca. 200m entfernt der Einstieg und es gibt eine wenn man sich oben am Super Morzine Lift ganz rechts hält, nach dem roadgap rechts den Weg runter..da kommt ein zaun und da gehts rüber dann kommt man unten im Tal aus und muss noch ca. 500m richtung Brücke die Straße lang


----------



## psychorad!cal (21. August 2013)

Genau die meine ich,sollte die Rote sein.

Happy Trails.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. August 2013)

Hier mal unser video
Wenn es gefällt freu ich mich über ein Like


----------



## jota (23. August 2013)

heute abend gehts für 7tage ab nach chatel,ick freu mir.


----------



## Tobilas (23. August 2013)

Ich fahr am Sonntag,--
hoffentlich wird's Wetter besser 
Viel Spaß, Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (23. August 2013)

http://www.bergfex.ch/morgins/wetter/

Highroller2 oder Minion2 einpacken könnte schlammig werden


----------



## goetseb (23. August 2013)

Hi,
wir wollen nächste Woche nach PdS. Kann mir jemand eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit empfehlen? Entweder Ferienwohnung in bequemer Lage (nah zum Lift) oder Hotel bis max. 400-500 Euro pro Person mit HP. Ich werde wohl Sonntag hin fahren, meine Freunde kommen am Mittwoch nach, Abfahrt ist dann Sonntag der 1.Sept.

Genügt es dort hinzufahren und im Tourismus-Office nach ner Herberge zu fragen oder sollte man schon über Internet etc. vorbuchen?

Danke,
Seb


----------



## psychorad!cal (23. August 2013)

http://www.palladiumdechampery.ch/
Gutes Hotel mit Sportmöglichkeiten,in und Outdoorpool kletteranlage usw.

Mein Fav:http://www.helvetiahotel.ch/
Teuer aber geil 

Ansonnsten auf Boocking.com schauen oder spontan was suchen.


----------



## Tobilas (23. August 2013)

Lange nicht mehr zitiert aber trotzdem für mich die beste Adresse für Ferienhäuser und -wohnungen: www.homelidays.de
Gruß
Roland


----------



## goetseb (23. August 2013)

Danke Euch!


----------



## PioneerPixel (24. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich lese hier schon seit zwei Stunden sehr interessiert durch den Thread. Kumpels und ich waren schon mehrfach in Saalbach/Hinterglemm und waren von der Infrasturktur hier total begeistert. Einfach morgens direkt in die Bikesachen aufs Bike und alles ist mit etwas pedalieren zwischen Saalbach und Hinterglemm erreichbar und Fahrbar. So kann das eigene Auto ausgenommen zum Einkaufen immer stehen bleiben  

Nun interessiert uns PDS aber was ich hier alles so lese überfordert mich etwas. 

Wo sollte man wenn man das erste mal da ist am besten unterkommen um auch möglichsts alles ohne Auto zu machen. 

Vor Ort gibt es ja einiges an Kartenmaterial wie ich gelesen habe  kann man das auch irgendwo bestellen um sich vorab schon mal ein Überblick zu verschaffen ? 

Hier  http://de.portesdusoleil.com/skilift.html  steht die Lifte sind überwiegend nur bis 01.09. geöffent. Es wird also keinen Sinn mehr machen da noch im Semptember für ein paar Tage hinzufahren ? 

Garnicht so einfach das alles zu überblicken wenn man noch nie da war


----------



## evilthommy (24. August 2013)

in morzine kann man gut wohnen, von dort kommt man in beide richtungen gut weg,
liegt recht zentral, alles ohne auto zu erreichen


----------



## ride-FX (24. August 2013)

Ja, spätestens nach dem EDC in Chatel alo dem Wochenden drauf, geht nichts mehr in PdS. 
Als Ausgangspunkt bietet sich Chatel oder Morzine / Les Gets aktuell an. In Morzine ist jedoch der Pleney Lift ausser Betrieb, daher wird zwischen Les Gets und Morzine auch mit Bussen geshuttelt.


----------



## Blabla2 (24. August 2013)

Heute hat´s mal heftig geregnet.

Hoffen dass das Wetter die Tage besser wird. Die nächsten beiden wird es aber definitiv sehr schlammig sein!


----------



## PlanB (24. August 2013)

So, Fazit nach einer Woche PDS:

Die letzten Tage konnte ich kaum noch den Lenker festhalten vor lauter Bremswellen. Die angelegten blauen und roten Strecken sind fast alle völlig zerbombt. Die weniger frequentierten schwarzen Downhills wie Grand Conche, Chatel und Champery dagegen sind super zu fahren, zumindest als es jetzt die ganze Woche staubtrocken war. Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall, aber fürs nächste Mal würde ich in Erwägung ziehen früher in der Saison hinzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2013)

Das ändert aber nix an den Bremswellen  
Es gibt vereinzelte Strecken die an Anfang der Saison frisch gemacht werden, aber das ist nur ein Bruchteil. Einige Parks öffnen auch vor dem Passport, heißt bevor das Gebiet für uns interessant ist wird schon Gefahren und gebremst. 
Die Instandhalteng der Strecken ist ein fortlaufender Prozess.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2013)

Eigentlich sieht man nur in Chatel Morzine und Les Gets dass regelmäßig was an den Strecken gemacht wird. Les Crosets und Lindarets wird glaub kaum was gemacht.


----------



## kRoNiC (25. August 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sieht man nur in Chatel Morzine und Les Gets dass regelmäßig was an den Strecken gemacht wird. Les Crosets und Lindarets wird glaub kaum was gemacht.



Liegt aber auch daran das z.B. in Lindarets alles eh ein wenig mehr naturbelassener ist 

Wir sind jetzt grad wieder gekommen ... War echt ne geile Woche in Morzine


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. August 2013)

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, Morgins hat fest Angestellte Streckenbauer, Avoriaz hat recht viel gemacht inkl. Bagger, Les Crosset erlebt man auch hin und wieder mal perfekt geshapte. Die Jungs aus Les Crossetes sprechen sogar deutsch. 

Es wird viel gemacht, ist aber zu wenig um immer einen befriedigenden Zustand zu haben. Es sind einfach zu viele km für ein paar Jungs die buddeln.


----------



## evilthommy (25. August 2013)

dafür gibt es viel auswahl, man muss sich halt die besten strecken raussuchen und dort sein spass haben


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2013)

Als ich letztens in Crosets gefahren bin war mein Eindruck dass sich an den Strecken seit 2010 eigentlich nix verändert hat.


----------



## ride-FX (25. August 2013)

hm, das gefühl hatte ich in chatel auf manchen strecken auch. da wurde auch nichts gemacht, außer mehr kaputt gefahren. aber die anspruchsvollen strecken sehen ganz ordnetlich aus.


----------



## Monsterwade (26. August 2013)

PlanB schrieb:


> Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall, aber fürs nächste Mal würde ich in Erwägung ziehen früher in der Saison hinzufahren.



War die erste Saisonwoche in Chatel. Da waren noch einige Strecken gesperrt. Auch der Waschplatz war nur rudimentär ausgestattet und der Lift für die Rückfahrt nach Chatel per Bike noch nicht in Betrieb. 
Dafür gab's kaum Bremswellen 

Fahre am Mittwoch nochmals runter zum Saisonschluss. Mal sehen wie's
dann aussieht.


----------



## Dusius (26. August 2013)

Ich glaube das Problem ist einfach das in PDS einfach sehr viel los ist und auch viele Leute dort sind die zu viel bremsen 
Da kommen die mit dem Shapen einfach nicht nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (26. August 2013)

Ich war am Opening Weekend in chatel, da war oben wegen Schnee noch gesperrt. Unten waren alle Trails frisch geshaped und in tadellosen Zustand.
2 Wochen später gab es schon ordentlich Bremswellen und die Standardstrecken waren schon ziemlich mitgenommen, bin dann meistens oben gefahren oder rüber nach Les lindarets. 
Generell fand ich dieses Jahr die Wartezeiten unten in chatel extrem, zumindest als ich immer dort war und das Fahrerniveau war die letzten Jahre auch höher kommt mir vor. Auf den schwarzen hat man zwar immer freie Fahrt aber wenn man mal eine easyline fahren wollte war man gleich mal gefrustet weil soviel los. 
PDS wird auch definitiv nur mehr Anfang Saison gefahren


----------



## Blabla2 (26. August 2013)

Also ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum Morzine der beste Ausgangspunkt sein soll...?

Ab 10:30Uhr kommt man nur noch den Super Morzine hoch. Für Leute, die nicht gleich ne schwarze fahren wollen ist das irgendwie nichts.

Oder gibt´s da oben auch andere Wege? Eingezeichnet in den Karten ist da ja eigentlich nur der schwarze...

Wie sieht es mit Wanderwegen aus? Darf man die grundsätzlich benutzen oder ist dies untersagt.

Und welche einfachen oder sehr einfachen Strecken könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Start ist in Morzine, würden aber auch mit dem Auto irgendwo anders hin shutteln oder mit dem Bus, dass ist uns egal. Wo findet man den die hochalpinen Strecken? Avoriaz???


----------



## kRoNiC (26. August 2013)

Wieso nur den Super Morzine?

Der Bus shuttled alle halbe Stunde nach Les Gets und von dort aus kommst du ohne Probleme nach Lindarets.

Und bei der Super Morzine fährst du einfach mit dem Sessellift weiter hoch und hast zumindest noch eine nette Blaue und Rote Abfahrt bis zur Gondel


----------



## Tobilas (26. August 2013)

Man kommt auch relativ einfach direkt bis runter nach Morzine von Avoriaz kommend, siehe Karte ( http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/46.1940/6.7212) die Strecke ist hier gestrichelt eingezeichnet und bin sie sogar ziemlich genau so heute gefahren, ist zwar ziemlich wurzelig aber geht schon.
Zum anderen ist momentan natürlich Morzine deshalb schlecht, weil der neue Lift noch in Bau und noch nicht fertig ist. Die Story, warum da nur ein Lift ist, der auch nicht mal Biker mitnimmt, kannst du weiter vorne lesen.
Ansonsten ausprobieren und fahren, da gibt es jede Menge Trails......
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Blabla2 (27. August 2013)

Okay, danke euch.

Den werden wir heute dann auch mal probieren. Und dann schauen wir mal wo es uns noch hin verschlägt.

Darf man denn auch Wanderwege benutzen oder ist dies untersagt?


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2013)

warum willst du Wanderwege benutzten wenn es überall Strecken gibt?.
Aber ja, darf man. 
Morzine ist ideal als ausgangsbasis um überall im ganzen Gebiet hinzukommen. nicht weil es da die besten Strecken gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (27. August 2013)

wenn du super morzine ganz oben bist, kannst du auch mit dem rad nach chatel weiter fahren, geht teilweise leicht bergauf, dafür auch wieder runter  dauert ca 1 stunde von morzine aus.


----------



## Dusius (27. August 2013)

Eine Stunde?!?! also in ca. 20 min bist du in Linderates und dann ist es nur noch ein Lift ^^


----------



## Blabla2 (27. August 2013)

Danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Haben bisher nur den Weg von Morzine nach Les Gets und Les Gets selbst gesehen.

Heute wollten wir noch den Super Morzine rauf, aber nach dem Essen kam uns der Regen dazwischen. Aber ab morgen soll es ja nicht mehr regnen.


----------



## evilthommy (27. August 2013)

Dusius schrieb:


> Eine Stunde?!?! also in ca. 20 min bist du in Linderates und dann ist es nur noch ein Lift ^^





haste akkord?

allein die liftfahrt dauert ja schonmal locker 10 min bis du von morzine tal oben bist, dann den verbindungsweg + abfahrt ins tal wieder lift hoch, nagut, dann haste erste strecke chatel oben, aber spassig wirds erst ab mitte..


----------



## Pilatus (28. August 2013)

Der obere Teil in Chatel ist wenigstens nicht so zerbombt wie unten.
und in der Stunde die du brauchst, fährst du ja nicht nur geteerte straßen. die verbindungswege sind auch lustig zu fahren.


----------



## imba (28. August 2013)

Mit welchen Bikes seid ihr denn unterwegs? Kann man diese Verbindungswege auch mit dem Big Bike fahren ohne gleich zusammenzubrechen?
Ich war heuer das erste mal in PDS und wir haben uns in der Woche nur im Mountainbikepark Chatel aufgehalten. Nächstes Jahr würde ich schon gerne die ein oder andere Piste, z.B. in LesGets, mitnehmen.


----------



## evilthommy (28. August 2013)

kommt auf deine fittness an, es gibt leute, die treten die verbindungswege, andere schieben auch mal ein stück, es geht aber auch genug bergab !


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. August 2013)

Geht alles


----------



## imba (29. August 2013)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (1. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31040/fhd?qc=fhd

PdS 2013 im Juli/August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolegier (28. Oktober 2013)

hallo ihr

hab zwr schonmal gefragt aber muss nochmal

also dieser trail 
der in in morzine an der mittleren liftstation vorbei/runterfüht





nach morzine city
durch diesen verblockte fluss graben(oder was auch immer das mal war)

sagt das jemandem von euch etwas 
& hat mal einer nen youtube linke dazu?

liebe grüße
ich


----------



## kRoNiC (28. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn es das ist was ich meine ist es nicht in Morzine sondern in Les Gets ... Die Canyon Abfahrt ... 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29442


----------



## kolegier (28. Oktober 2013)

ne is schon die in morzine


----------



## evilthommy (28. Oktober 2013)

ich weis wo du meinst, leider nix bei youtube gefunden, weis nicht wie die strecke heist, hab nur nen schlechten video von mir aber hab ich nicht hochgeladen...


----------



## Pilatus (28. Oktober 2013)

kolegier schrieb:


> hallo ihr
> 
> hab zwr schonmal gefragt aber muss nochmal
> 
> ...



das wurde umgebaut. die Strecke war früher illegal und superschmierig mit lauter wurzeln. dann wurde es legalisiert und umgebaut in eine "langweilige Kugelbahn". Also der Teil von der Mittelstation bis man auf der Straße in der Kurve rauskommt


----------



## kolegier (28. Oktober 2013)

also langweilig fand ich die nich
 isn schönes stück um runter zu kommen
& was is ne kugelbabn ?


----------



## Pilatus (28. Oktober 2013)

das umgebaute war dann alles geshapet und glatt mit anliegern. deshalb kugelbahn


----------



## evilthommy (28. Oktober 2013)

wann ist den das gewesen, war dieses jahr noch dort, da war dort alles zerbombt und nix gepflegt.

reden wir hier von der selben strecke, ab mittelstation super morzine schwarze line unterm lift bis auf die serpentinen strasse ?


----------



## kolegier (28. Oktober 2013)

ja das stück mein ich auch
finds so "zerbombt" fett
ich mag so was

aber hat mal jemand ein video link von dem stück?
hatte zwar ne gopro dabei aber nich benutzt

 jetzt ärger ich mich ein wenig darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2013)

ich überlege auch schon wann das war. denn ich bin die Murmelbahn in gutem Zustand gefahren und in enorm schlechten.
das müsste wohl in unterschiedlichen Jahren gewesen sein: Also dieses Jahr schlechter Zustand und letztes Jahr gut.


----------



## kolegier (29. Oktober 2013)

war dieses jahr erste mal in pds
 & so wie alle total begeistert
 aber dieser morzinegraben davhats mir echt angetan
 vor allem auch weil zur belohnung unten lecker burger essen angesagt war


----------



## psychorad!cal (29. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst das extrem technische Stück im Wald ganz auf der rechten Seite von oben gesehen?Oder doch das nicht bewaldete


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2013)

was genau unter dem Supermorzine durchläuft


----------



## kolegier (29. Oktober 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Du meinst das extrem technische Stück im Wald ganz auf der rechten Seite von oben gesehen?Oder doch das nicht bewaldete



ja, mein ich
die rechte


----------



## psychorad!cal (29. Oktober 2013)

Da haben wir mit der GOPRO gefilmt,allerdings sind die aufnahmen nicht die besten,ich frag mal meinen Kumpel da mein Rechner abgekakt ist.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolegier (30. Oktober 2013)

cool danke


----------



## Shifty20 (31. Oktober 2013)

Video von unserem 2 wöchigen PdS Aufenthalt.
war echt ein Wahnsinn, hatten so ne Gaude!

https://vimeo.com/78148246


viel Spaß!


----------



## kolegier (31. Oktober 2013)

danke


----------



## tomtom1986 (31. Oktober 2013)

kolegier schrieb:


> ja das stück mein ich auch
> finds so "zerbombt" fett
> ich mag so was
> 
> ...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUNTScfu6EE"]Morzine unten DH - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das war ende Juli Morzine unterer Teil


----------



## kolegier (31. Oktober 2013)

wenn ich das so sehe bekomm ich richtig fahrrad gefühle
was ich mich freu auf nächstes jahr

schönes video auf jedenfall


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. November 2013)

Hi,

Ich hab da mal eine Frage für nächstes Jahr.
Wir waren jetzt schön öfter (5mal) in Morzine und das Haus war auch immer in Ordnung....aber in den Wochen dort haben wir auch andere schöne Interessante Häuser/Unterkünfte gesehen....weiß einer ob es eine Karte von Morzine gibt wo die Häuser/Unterkünfte mit Nummer eingetragen sind und dazu gehörigem Verzeichnis?
Denke das wäre ja für viele sehr Hilfreich.
(diese Karte mit den bunten Zonen kenn ich) 

Danke


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2013)

10 Personen Gondeln und dann nur zwei Boardhalter ??? 
Frechheit


----------



## Tobilas (28. Dezember 2013)

Wow, ist das die neue Bahn in Morzine??


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Dezember 2013)

nein das ist die neue Gondel in Südafrika-Pleney  
Deswegen poste ich das hier. Und deswegen steht da auch PLENEY drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn da zehn Personen rein gehen sollte da auch XL Bikes rein passen


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Dezember 2013)

Solche Kabinen hängen auch in Willingen,und da gehen 8 Personen rein, oder 2 inkl Bikes


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2013)

In Willingen gehen Bikes mit langem Radstand nur bedingt gut rein, deshalb hoffe ich das die zehn Personen Dinger größer sind. 
Sind ja auch unterschiedliche Hersteller.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Dezember 2013)

Also ich war in der Nähe (Vercorin) in einer Gondel die ähnlich aussah und die war deutlich größer als die in Willingen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich find die Super....Hauptsache nicht mehr diese winzigen ungelüfteten GFK Golfkugeln! ....für den Sommer montieren sie außen ja vielleicht Bikehalterungen!?


----------



## ride-FX (30. Dezember 2013)

Was ein gelaaaaber , als wuerden keine großen Bikes in so Gondeln passen. Wartet doch mal ab, die Kabinenbahn schaut schon mal zehn mal besser aus als das nostalgische ding das da abgefackelt wurde...


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Januar 2014)

Die neue Bahn sieht echt klasse aus
Und hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder aus dem letzten Sommer 
Frohes Neues aus dem Pott!


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

muss ich was beachten wenn ich in der Zeit während dem "_Pass Portes du Soleil"_ hin gehe oder ist in der Zeit alles wie immer nur das es eben eine zusätzliche Beschilderung gibt und eventuell mehr Wohnungen belegt sind?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Januar 2014)

ganeuso sieht es aus....einfach mehr biker unterwegs (all-mountain,xc-fahrer etc.)....logischerweise mehr wohnungen belegt...aber dafür sind die trails frisch gemacht und die lifte sind teilweise (oder alle) bis 18 uhr,oder sogar bis 20 uhr geöffnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (27. Januar 2014)

Unser Urlaubsvideo 2013


Nicht ganz so gut wie die aus 2011 und 2012, dieses Jahr wird wieder besser. Versprochen!


----------



## kRoNiC (27. Januar 2014)

Der Klassiker bei 1:22


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Januar 2014)

haa Haa..Ich weiß in welcher Unterkunft ihr wart :-D   ...dieses Jahr wird besser weil wieder Pleney zur verfügung steht :-D


----------



## Pure_Power (27. Januar 2014)

Ihr wart eine Woche vor uns und eine Woche nach uns da, ich wollte in eurer 2. Woche ein Bett bei euch unter mieten, ihr wolltet damals ja leider nicht  Alena und Jörn hätten für mich bestimmt ein gutes Wort eingelegt, ausserdem hatten wir uns im April auch in Willingen gesehen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Januar 2014)

Hi,
echt?,die woche war doch eh voll belegt!wer ist alena und jörn?


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Januar 2014)

Laut Sascha @nopeiler , hattet ihr noch einige Betten frei in der Woche vom August 2013.
Alena ist doch bei Dir in der Freundesliste @turbo.huhnchen ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Januar 2014)

Aaahhhh...es dämmert langsam.stimmt...zwei Betten waren frei,aber die Personen wollten ihr Zimmer nicht teilen.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Januar 2014)

Weiss jemand, wann 2014 die Saison eröffnet wird?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## visualex (30. Januar 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wann 2014 die Saison eröffnet wird?
> 
> Gruss
> Monster



Wie immer am letzten Juni-Wochenende:
http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/passportes-2014-edition.html


----------



## dre (20. März 2014)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Zum neuen Trail in Chatel gibt es dieses Video
> http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1029468/zougouloukatachatelfirst-try
> Die Emotionen nach der Abfahrt sagen eigentlich alles
> Gruß aus dem Pott!




Spitzenklasse, der Typ.


----------



## gotoos (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mit meinem Sohn in diesem Jahr mal für eine Woche nach
Portes du soleil zu fahren.
Da wir im Frühjahr schon in Finsle sind,  wird es wohl erst nach den Sommerferien klappen.  
Kann mir einer von euch sagen, von wann bis wann die Bikeparks offen sind und wann der beste Monat für eine Woche Spaß ist.
Danke und Gruß Oliver


----------



## evilthommy (30. März 2014)

hi , wir suchen in morzine ne unterkunft für 4 bis 6 personen, hat da jemand was zu empfehlen?
grüsse thomas


----------



## afro-dieter (5. Mai 2014)

ich glaub hier gehts weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pds-2014.675025/


----------



## sundaydrive+r (1. September 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Torgon hat die längste abfahrt im gebiet, ca 30-40min fahrzeit. Liegt nordöstlich von Chatel.



Gibts da einen zuverlässigen GPS Track? Anfahrt mit Shuttle oder hochkurbeln (möglich)?


----------



## JohVir (28. August 2015)

Hi, ich schaufel den Fred mal wieder aus.
Hab dieses Jahr PDS geplant und leider bemerkt, dass die Lifts im September nicht mehr fahren.
Wie sind die Möglichkeiten dort ohne Lifts zu biken? Urlaub absagen oder trotzdem hingehen?
Danke für die Infos vorab.

Gruß


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. August 2015)

Wenn die Transfairlifte nicht laufen, aber die Lifte in den Parks direkt ,geht noch ein bisschen was.
Bedeutet aber du musst immer mit dem Auto zum jeweiligen Park.
Wenn Du in Morzine wohnst und nach Les Gets willst sind das keine 10min, aber Morzine -> Chatel sind mit dem Auto gute 45min, da bist Du mit dem Bike evtl. sogar schneller. 

Ich würde nicht nach PDS fahren im Sep. sondern in eine andere Region wo alles offen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (29. August 2015)

Aber das war doch schon immer so? Naja jedenfalls gibt es einige Lifte die an den Wochenenden noch geöffnet haben.


----------



## JohVir (31. August 2015)

Hi, danke für das Feedback. Ich habe storniert und Serfaus Fiss Ladis gebucht.

Gruß


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. August 2015)

Da sind wir gerade, ist alles bestens, Bremswellen halten sich in Grenzen, alle Strecken offen und recht wenig Betrieb. 
Nur so als Tip, mach mal den Frommestrail, da musst Du mit der Schönjochbach hoch fahren, kostet 10€ der Biketransport aber lohnt sich, 1000hm Abfahrt. Ist teilweise fluffig, teilweise schroff und hat kurze Stücke mit viel Anspruch.


----------

